# LGD Puppies due in August



## secuono

I feel like I haven't told this forum or anyone yet, maybe I have, I'm not sure, my memory is lousy. =/

Anyway!!

My miss woofer is due to have her puppies some time during my birthday week. Due the week of August 14th, plus or minus a couple days.

They don't eat much during the heat of the day or at all really, since they're adults. Had to move their feed pans into the barn and fence off the sheep. Have a couple ewes who have a thing for dog kibble! =/ Been giving extra treats, bones and other things to make sure she's eating and mr woofer gets some too, since he'll be all sad otherwise. He's been extra barky lately as well, while she's been lounging around like a slug until there's more proof of a predator, if that makes any sense.

I'm trying to figure out a good place for her and the pups. I know she'll try to have them as close to the house as possible, but that also means closer to the road and there are too many possible hellish situations that could happen from that.

Can't wait to see what she has! The dad has color on his side, mom has black/white or just solid white that I know of. Still planning on keeping one, just no idea which gender yet.

Really hope I can find them all perfect loving homes. 

Some of these are newer pics or ones not previously posted of the proud woofers.


----------



## secuono




----------



## Shorty

Yay puppies!!


----------



## Latestarter

They sure were keeping a close eye on that sheep eating tractor and baler  Both are pretty dogs, so I'd expect pretty pups  An advanced/preemptive Happy Birthday to you as I'll most likely miss it otherwise. Couple of those shots had some real nice views of your "about to be" farm expansion. Few years and you'll be looking down from way up there. I can't recall... are both pups registered? and what size/weight are they? Looking fwd to puppy pics!


----------



## Southern by choice

Congratulations! 

With all the land ( hopefully that is still happening... need to catch up and see where all that is) you will need MANY more dogs!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Good luck
We had a litter earlier
I think they will be 19 weeks old Sat
We planned to keep one but ended up with 2
I wanted a male and Raxhel named one of the females when she was like a day old 
Last one went to their new home a week ago so Bella and Rosevelt are learning some manners from the bucks
It was a very quick lesson they are fast learners


----------



## secuono

We sign the papers tomorrow, on DH's birthday.

My birthday is August 15th.

Mother is a Maremma/Great Pyrenees cross. Father is pure Great Pyrenees, but not registered. Mr is still filling out and getting more perfect every day. He started out excellent and has only gotten better. He's actually a better dog than my girl, but that's a bit my fault, raised her by the house, spent a ton of time with her, etc. But she's still wonderful, even with her extra love of living on my lap. ♡ But all the critters here love me a bit too much, lol.

Neither has ever roamed or shown interest in leaving, which is a huge issue most seem to have with GPs. Barking is only when there is something or some smell around that is not quite right.

Momma is around the 110 mark. Male still filling in, so I need to somehow get his current weight. Only have a bathroom scale to use and 10 seconds of energy to be able to lift him to get a weight, lol.


----------



## Ferguson K

Really excited to see this litter.


----------



## Baymule

You and your husband are both getting good birthday presents!


----------



## TAH

I am definitely comin along!!


----------



## babsbag

Love me some puppies...ahhh...puppy breath.


----------



## TAH

babsbag said:


> .puppy breath.


x2 

Puppy and dog kisses


----------



## secuono




----------



## TAH




----------



## secuono

Can sort of see the roundness. I'll get a better one tomorrow.


----------



## secuono

Started getting the puppy area set up, but then got distracted for an hour with brushing her. Her fur didn't want to shed on time this year and it's short, so a pain to brush out. 3in by 1/2in section at a time....lol. Mr also needed his chest and rump fluff finished, he haaaate being brushed. He's got the longest flowy thigh but hairs! Lol

That bright odd shape patch is what I got done before taking a break and the picture. 


 
They're always so happy looking, even with his tail haircut! =0  He was so not cool with me trying to brush it, so I trimmed it instead. He didn't mind the haircut. 


 
Got some of her left side done before she was done laying around for me



All that brown hue is undercoat that still needs to come out.


----------



## TAH




----------



## secuono

Still have to line the bottom of the baby gate so tiny pups can't slip out. 

Bought two small horse rubber mats for them. They had larger ones that would of probably covered the whole floor, but it's hot & nasty out and those things are stupid heavy! Even the small ones are a pain to move. Dogs can cool down on the uncovered concrete.

Closed off most of that room, so they can later use the whole area while adults can still hop out.

Hopefully, they don't mess in the pen or shred the bedding...


----------



## secuono




----------



## Latestarter

Look at all those pumpkin/squash vines! Good eating for sure! Nice looking dogs too


----------



## Goat Whisperer

You are going to have your hands full! She looks huge! 

Whatever you budgeted for vaccines, worming, and puppy food…DOUBLE IT!


----------



## secuono

She's had milk for a week! I can find so little about dogs, there's more about the mythical teacup pigs birthing than dogs!!  =0  
Brushed her out some more and finished quaffing the male's butt hairs, lol. He marked the whelping pen, so locked him out from it and cleaned it. I'm pretty sure she'll try to have them in a random spot either way.

Trap caught a rat, I dropped it on the ground to reset it before tossing the rat in compost, but before I could get back to it, missy picked it up and walked off with it!!  =0
She's never messed with rats, mice or birds. So I had to stop and follow her. She took it all the way down the hill and left it slightly covered by dirt in some tall grass in a ditch. Motherly care??

I'm getting so anxious!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Can't wait!


----------



## Baymule

You're going to be a Grandma!


----------



## babsbag

When I had a whelping area in our barn I used bales of straw for the "walls".  Just one bale high was enough to keep the puppies in for about 3 weeks and it let mom come and go as she wanted. Now if it would only work for baby goats...

Strange about burying the rat.


----------



## secuono

My puppy ID collars should arrive today!

Also had to semi make my own health records pamphlets. Printer didn't want to print anything with color, so I had to write in a ton of stuff, lol. I wanted them to color match the collars, ah well. My hand writing is horrible, that's the real issue.


----------



## secuono

Collars are in!


----------



## secuono

She's a bit thin today and eating less. Much more obviously lazy and sleeping all day. 
Ughhh, when will they show. I'm so impatient!  Lol


----------



## secuono

Hemostats and plain floss came in! Realized no stores had them near me and ordered them last night. Thanks amazon prime! Whoo!


----------



## secuono

Storm was coming in, so she was following me around.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Poor girl, is she afraid of storms?

Oh, forgot to say...She will probably blow her coat in a few weeks anyway!


----------



## Southern by choice

Just a FYI- return the collars if you haven't opened them. They will not fit. Even the largest ones will not fit.
If they are anything like any of our pups you will be lucky to get a week or two out of them.

At first you can use a marking pen and then at 3-4 weeks just get adjustable collars.

We'll be waiting!


----------



## secuono

So....our 100yr flood plane flooded! 
Dogs and horses loved it.


----------



## Latestarter

Wow, you didn't need the farm pond on your new back 40 after all... If you'd been prepared, you could have dammed that up without cutting off downstream flow below normal, and had your own little farm pond! Then you could have had happy dogs and horses all the time!


----------



## secuono

Latestarter said:


> Wow, you didn't need the farm pond on your new back 40 after all... If you'd been prepared, you could have dammed that up without cutting off downstream flow below normal, and had your own little farm pond! Then you could have had happy dogs and horses all the time!



Illegal to dam it or do anything to it/around it as it leads to the Chesapeake Bay (eventually).
And it's supposed to be one of those rare flood zones, really didn't think we would live to see one. I found it fun and interesting. The water dropped back into the creek an hour after I left it to dry off and start posting pictures.

Also found it interesting that the dogs didn't signal an issue when the water showed up, but I'm guessing that's because none of them were in danger of getting to it.

I couldn't believe missy dog even bothered to come down, let alone wade in the water for almost an hour with me! Must of felt nice to not be so heavy for awhile!


----------



## secuono

She couldn't hop up into the barn, had to buildup the ground for her. Then she looked at me like I was crazy that she should use stairs!  Lol
She eventually wiggled her round self up.

Beat ya to it! Been sewing on black extensions!  =P


 
They were 2x the price for a couple inches longer, and since I already had velcro....


----------



## Latestarter

Ummmm I count 12... whatchagonnado if she has 13?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

"No collar" puppy 

I have a goat named Disbud BTW 
Can you guess why?


----------



## secuono

Lol, yeah. One with no collar. Ad if she has 14, then I'll make a black one and add some knots and pink flagging tape so it's the fabulously dressed puppy!


----------



## secuono

She was chasing crickets while I was mowing today.


----------



## Southern by choice

I love puppy threads! I love these dogs! This is so exciting!
Don't you love the velcro collars!  Smart fix... I thought about doing that but figured nah I keep mine for usually a minimum of 16 weeks and they are 50 lbs by then so collars are easier for me. But they really are nice and easy to see especially on an all white dog.

Have you decided how many you will keep or are you waiting to see how their abilities /temperament?


----------



## luvmypets

I saw the word puppies in the title, so I'm in! Ok seriously though, can't wait to see what Mrs. Woofer gives ya!


----------



## secuono

Temp just hardly 101.
She has such a tiny appetite, short of straight turkey and ham, she doesn't want it! =/

As you can see, I had to mow around her again, lol.


----------



## Southern by choice

What day is she due?


----------



## OneFineAcre

secuono said:


> View attachment 20495
> 
> Temp just hardly 101.
> She has such a tiny appetite, short of straight turkey and ham, she doesn't want it! =/
> 
> As you can see, I had to mow around her again, lol.



Angel got rotisserie chicken from the grocery deli at the end

She wouldn't eat dog food at all


----------



## secuono

Southern by choice said:


> What day is she due?



13th


----------



## Southern by choice

What day is that? 63

Where are you going to put  her?


----------



## Latestarter

Dang! I'll be out of town!  Hitting the road again tomorrow.   Hope she squirts them out one after the other with no complications.      I guess I'll have to catch up on it/them when I get back. 

I hope one of them is very large, female, with beautiful mask/markings, and patroller tendencies   #Justsayin


----------



## secuono

One female born so far. Chatting up a storm while nursing. 
Terrible internet out at barn. Pics later.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

WooHoo!  BABIES - how exciting!


----------



## Latestarter

YAY!!! Can't wait to get back and read up on all the details and see pictures!!!


----------



## secuono

Temp is 94.8, so she's in my shirt warming up.  Peed on me, burped twice and is sleeping now. 

Can't leave for better connection cus she tried to leave last time. Junk pile I have fenced off is where she thought the best place would be. =/

This is soooo different than sheep or rabbits or anything else.  

Brought her water and she drank after I dripped some on her tongue. 

Dad is off patrolling. He was a little interested, but soon ran off.


----------



## secuono

Second pup out, another girl!


----------



## secuono




----------



## TAH

They are adorable!!
Just 2??


----------



## TAH

Congrats


----------



## secuono

2 so far.


----------



## Alexz7272

Yay!!!


----------



## secuono

She left the barn to cool off in the dirt, cane back for some water and food, went back out to lay in dirt. Sisters were arguing, she came in to see what all the noise was about, then back to cool off. 

Puppies dry off so much more easily than lambs do!


----------



## secuono

3 boys born. 3rd boy kinda fell out unexpectedly, lol. Daddy dog met his first son puppy right after being born, then ran off to bark at a slow moving car.


----------



## secuono

1st boy born breech, outside, but no issue. 2nd boy came out just a couple minutes after. Then the 2nd girl was hollering up a storm for milk, once they finished eating and started on their nap, the 3rd boy showed upto the party. He was in a hurry to make last call, lol. Head out, no bag and wanted nothing to do with being dried, milk first!


----------



## Southern by choice

Is she cleaning them?


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Southern by choice said:


> Is she cleaning them?



Yeah, she did. 

Seems like she figured out the 2nd girl likes to cry wolf. She's already a trouble maker, too. 


Hoping that's all of them. She's stretched out like a hotdog now.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Sweet.
Congrats.


----------



## Southern by choice

Awwww! So cute!
Is that 6? How many boys how many girls?


----------



## secuono

5
3 girls, 2 boys.

Thought the last one was a boy, but I didn't look properly.


----------



## AClark

Fingers crossed that's all of them, my GSD would have 9 at a time, and take a couple hour break between the first 4 or 5 and then the last several pups.


----------



## babsbag

My girl had 7, took her over 12 hours. Came out the next morning to 9 pups. She was always a slow birther...

They are cute...black and white are my favorite colors.


----------



## secuono

Alrighty, they are napping now. Mom either is done or on pause and I'm finally having lunch.


----------



## secuono

I didn't need the collars, they're all different, lol.


----------



## Southern by choice

secuono said:


> I didn't need the collars, they're all different, lol.



As they grow and are out and about you will be glad you have something easy to recognize them with.

Actually- for those of us responsible and with the litter all the time we don't need them but usually our "other half" does


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Southern by choice said:


> As they grow and are out and about you will be glad you have something easy to recognize them with.
> 
> Actually- for those of us responsible and with the litter all the time we don't need them but usually our "other half" does




Lol, I can tell many of my lambs apart even without seeing their tag number and the adults based on shape, slight color differences and sounds they make.
DH won't remember who is who, even if they were all a completely different color.

I may put them on when they're a bit larger.


----------



## secuono




----------



## luvmypets

Congrats on those angels !


----------



## secuono

Should I add a heat lamp or make the pen smaller where the puppies are in? Or??
It's concrete with 1in rubber stall mats over it. Then the towels and some shavings. 
It's hot, so they are all over the place right now. 
4x6ft area.


----------



## Southern by choice

No lamp- I have never confined mine to a box or anything like that.

Really much depends on how good of a mother they are.


----------



## secuono

Well, it's hot out and humid, so she is out keeping cool. Pups are spread out also keeping cool in the barn. 

We have random and nutty winds, as well as, surprise! rain for you!! weather. That, with ewes that are too hot to deal with babies and horses that don't watch their step, I can't let them just be anywhere until they are far more mobile. 

I set up a heat lamp and I'll check on them when temps fall into the mid 70s, if they seem okay, I'll keep the light off. 

I only have the 250 red light for chicks. I could use a 75w white house bulb, if anyone thinks that's okay without being too hot or too bright.


----------



## secuono

Birthday lunch with family tomorrow.  Heat index of 109.   ×_×;
I'll be up late tonight checking on the little cuties.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Beautiful pups


----------



## secuono

80F out, went to check on them and momma was nursing them. Once done, they huddled, but not Aruu, no, she had a lot to say and so not done with dinner! Lol! She's hilarious. I bet you can guess where that name came from!


----------



## secuono

Named this girl Aruu. ♡
Second born and she still has boatloads of things to say!


----------



## Shorty

congrats on the pups they are adorable!!!


----------



## secuono

1 female born neck back DOA. 1 female right behind born live.


----------



## secuono

Emailed and called vet last week, no reply. 
Called and left message just now, too.


----------



## babsbag

They are adorable and it makes me want puppies. I love raising pups...puppy breath is the best.  Sneaky mama waiting all day to have more, sounds like my girl. Sorry about the DOA 

Just be careful that mom doesn't get too hot under a light and won't stay to feed them. I really can't imagine needing a light this time of year. I had a litter once in the summer and actually had to put a fan and mister on them when they were two weeks old. It was 111° and they were in the shade under a lean-to barn but just too hot. They were crying and whining and as soon as I ran damp towels over them they got nice and quiet. I ran to town and bought the misters.


----------



## Southern by choice

Kinda thought she wasn't done.

Sorry you lost the one.  

Any meconium?


----------



## secuono

Reddish to dark brown poops from the older pups. 
DOA pup was covered in green. One right after slightly green and no bag, but live.


----------



## secuono

Nothing since. 6 pups nursing and nothing else from momma, so came back in. Will check in on them in about 30min, then go to sleep. 
Not sure if I should take her to the vet in the AM or watch her and see how she is. Seriously, vets should work normal business hours 7 days a week, animals don't stop needing help on weekends.


----------



## secuono

The white with the straight tail is the very lucky pup. 
Tried for 30min to get the other going, but it was obvious she was too far gone. One behind came out right after I got the stuck one out and she wasn't moving or anything either. But when I moved the doa, the other just hardly moved. 
Hopefully she is actually done now and she doesn't have further complications.


----------



## secuono

Doing well, she's stayed put, no new pups nor issues.


----------



## Baymule

Beautiful litter! I love puppies! I guess you'll be picking out one of those females for @Latestarter !!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats on the puppies!! Hope all are doing well!


----------



## secuono

She had 3 more. Some are on the cool side, so warming them up. Mom was with them.


----------



## Bruce

Wow, it never ends! The poor mother. And YOU, how much sleep have you had in the last day or so?? Might need those collars now


----------



## Hens and Roos

So 9 total now?


----------



## secuono

Another born, that's 10, I think.


----------



## Southern by choice

Wow what a long delivery!

So sweet! I love pyr babies!


----------



## secuono

4 all white. Yeah, need the collars now.


----------



## secuono

4hrs sleep.
There's so many of them!
2 are being difficult about nursing.


----------



## Southern by choice

What do you mean?


----------



## TAH

Oh my you are going to have your hands full but in a good way

10 is a lot.


----------



## secuono




----------



## babsbag

That's a lot of puppies. I figured she wasn't done with 5 but now you have 10  Awesome.


----------



## secuono

10 screaming monsters, mom and I both freaking out. They needed to be peeed and pooped. It's so hot, she doesn't want to be in there long enough to get them all done. Then again, it took so long for them to all show up, I don't blame her. Running late to lunch, going to be the last bday meetup for me, it's never easy to get out and show up to them. 

I need a new small animal vet, they're just arses. They never called me back and when I called, they put me on hold, then hung up on me. Ugh


----------



## Southern by choice

They are not usually loud and rather very quiet. If they are loud then you need to be watching  out for problems.
Is mom cleaning their butts?
Mom needs locked up with pups. She is a first timer and she is showing signs of confusion.


----------



## secuono

Too hot to lock her up, other areas flood. They went to sleep after I cleaned butts.


----------



## secuono

Came back from lunch and mom was still with them. She was keeping up with cleaning the ones near by.
Cleaned them all up to be sure, mom went out to potty and drink. Once I got done, everyone was napping and I hopped out and mom hopped in.
Lowered the walls so they got more air flow. 109 today.


----------



## secuono

6 girls, 4 boys.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I knew she would have a big litter.


----------



## secuono

All quietly sleeping, one of them likes to suckle on siblings while sleeping.


----------



## babsbag

secuono said:


> All quietly sleeping, one of them likes to suckle on siblings while sleeping



That's pretty common but still funny. I agree with @Southern by choice, if they are noisy they are uncomfortable. The only problem I ever had with a litter was when it was hot. The cold litters seemed much happier..no flies...no heat...no fleas. I love winter pups.


----------



## secuono

One of the male pups was choking on the shavings, took forever to get it out of his throat. Once they were done eating and getting cleaned up, I took out all the shavings.





Mom brought in a few that were stuck to her.


----------



## babsbag

I used straw but it would just get pushed into a pile by the pups when they nursed so they always ended up being on the bare plastic pool. I used a baby pool for the whelping box.


----------



## Baymule

10 puppies!  You needed more dogs anyway, you just bought property and I KNOW you will get more sheep!


----------



## secuono

Baymule said:


> 10 puppies!  You needed more dogs anyway, you just bought property and I KNOW you will get more sheep!



Lol, I got 7 ewes this spring!  I just couldn't stop adding more! =p
I have to see how they do in spring with lambing, I may be selling some of them depending on what happens and Lolla is also on the watch list. If she fails to raise her lamb again, I may have to move her out. Though, people love a bottle lamb, except they want them _cheap! =/_

I had a beautiful pup lined up, but transport has failed and I don't want the breeder waiting around on a whim. So I may end up keeping 2 of my own pups, m/f pair. Will hate all the hair, but seems best and easiest to have their own to raise. 
We'll see how their personalities develop.


----------



## secuono

Baymule said:


> 10 puppies!  You needed more dogs anyway, you just bought property and I KNOW you will get more sheep!



Oh, I put in an application to the CWHF and hoping to be accepted to adopt a rescued colt foal they have! They let me keep my gelding after an improper sale, so I hope they also allow me to have the little guy! Raised 2 minis, one from a yearling, other as a 4mo baby, so I should be able to handle a large pony weanling! And yes, he would be gelded once they drop. Don't need weird Corolla-Minis running around!  =0


----------



## Baymule

Nothing like hugging on a big hairy dog.


----------



## secuono

babsbag said:


> I used straw but it would just get pushed into a pile by the pups when they nursed so they always ended up being on the bare plastic pool. I used a baby pool for the whelping box.



It's too hot for much bedding anyway. The rubber mats hold body heat and the towels soak up ickies.
Shhhh....I'm very low on bath towels now...Don't tell DH!  Hahaha


----------



## Baymule

secuono said:


> It's too hot for much bedding anyway. The rubber mats hpld body heat and the towels soak up ickies.
> Shhhh....I'm very low on bath towels now...Don't tell DH!  Hahaha


Just buy new pretty ones....and retire your old ones to dog towels.


----------



## secuono

Baymule said:


> Just buy new pretty ones....and retire your old ones to dog towels.



They are all the new pretty ones, lol. 
The lambs ruined the last of my pet towels.


----------



## secuono




----------



## Southern by choice

I think somebody is in LOVE  with her puppies!

LOVE IT!


----------



## secuono

Southern by choice said:


> I think somebody is in LOVE  with her puppies!
> 
> LOVE IT!




Lol, I love all my babies! ♡☆♡ Adults or newborns!


----------



## secuono

Mom was with them, all quiet. Tiny pees and 2 poos and ll others seem to be good and previously momma cared for.
Couple are such big hams! 
Seems like everything is finally settled down, now that there are no more new pups trying to show up. 
She had more chicken and some bread before I checked the pups. Then I tried to see if she would eat her chicken soup & puppy kibble, she ate 2 cups of that as well.  
She'll have duck eggs & steak, sprinkled with puppy kibble, for breakfast. 
Going out to buy some hams and chicken breasts tomorrow for her. 

Daddy dog seems to be wanting special food as well. =/ I'll have to wean him back onto kibble, too.


----------



## secuono

Oh, used horse fly spray on the walls inside and out, helped dramatically with the fly population! 
Me cleaning bums has also helped, since there's nothing on the babies for the flies to lay eggs on. Spanking clean! Lol


----------



## babsbag

I also sprayed the walls down with fly spray and also spray made with essential oils. Not sure the oils worked but it smelled good. I also hung some sticky fly traps. Fleas ended up being more of a problem for me than the flies.


----------



## secuono

babsbag said:


> I also sprayed the walls down with fly spray and also spray made with essential oils. Not sure the oils worked but it smelled good. I also hung some sticky fly traps. Fleas ended up being more of a problem for me than the flies.




We had a hell of a flea battle a few years ago for 2yrs. Haven't seen any since and I'll loose it if we ever get any again! Spent a fortune to get rid of them!


----------



## babsbag

The pups had them so bad that I almost lost them. It was summer and they were really lethargic and I kept thinking it was the heat but at the same time I was just thinking that they weren't acting like 5 week old puppies. I noticed that one had "dirt" on its head and on the bridge of its nose. I picked it up to clean it off and discovered it was flea dander. OMG, I felt horrible. I got out the flea comb and started combing them. I did it 3 and 4 times a day for a week and just couldn't get rid of them. I was afraid to use any meds since they were so young. Finally called my vet and she said to treat them with Advantage but to split one large dog vial among the 5 pups, and to treat the mom too. It worked and within a few days I had "real" pups. I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Sleeping puppy sounds.


----------



## Baymule

@Latestarter do you have yours picked out yet?


----------



## secuono




----------



## TAH

all I can say is so cute


----------



## Latestarter

Holy cow! What a pile of loveliness! So glad you only lost the 2 and the rest were OK! Not a bad split boy/girl. That's a long time to deliver over, but doesn't momma just smile so proud! Too early to pick one out @Baymule but I'll be watching!  One never knows... Right @Southern by choice  

While I was playing the video, Mel woke up and rolled his head to hear   (was she calling out to him years in advance? )

Grats on your new pack!


----------



## Southern by choice

I love when the dam smiles! 
Such a sweet time! 
Enjoy it while you can- in 3 weeks you will be sooo sooo busy! 

I love how they twitch and roll and stretch.


----------



## secuono

Only lost one.


----------



## Latestarter

Oh, I'm sorry... been a long few days and I mis-read... I thought you had said one DOA then followed up later with one born breech/head back that was dead. Glad you only lost ONE! Even better!


----------



## secuono

Checked in on them, everyone was sleeping. Looks like she's finally able to keep up with oh so much sudden butt licking, lol.


----------



## Latestarter

She's a first time mom right? How's she doing with letting daddy dog near the pups? She seems very "level headed" about the whole situation. Of course daddy dog might not even be all that interested at this point...


----------



## secuono

Latestarter said:


> She's a first time mom right? How's she doing with letting daddy dog near the pups? She seems very "level headed" about the whole situation. Of course daddy dog might not even be all that interested at this point...



He's freaked out and avoiding them as well as me, since I've been handling the puppies a lot.


----------



## Latestarter

Doesn't he realize it's "all his fault"?


----------



## babsbag

My female wouldn't let the male near the pups for the first 4 weeks. He was very respectful of her wishes, but a little sad.


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats on the new puppies!!!  I so wish you were closer! I would be all over that.


----------



## secuono

The boys




The girls


----------



## Latestarter

OK, I think I've picked mine!  Have to wait to come get her though... Like maybe November?


----------



## secuono

They'll be available on October 21st.


----------



## TAH

Witch one are you thinking of @Latestarter


----------



## Latestarter

Why the pick of the litter of course


----------



## secuono




----------



## babsbag

Never ever pick your pup by color or looks...you might get one like my Mia.    I love her but still not sure she will ever be an LGD.


----------



## Latestarter

Hopefully her 'LGD BRAIN" will kick in before she gets to 2 years old...


----------



## TAH

babsbag said:


> Never ever pick your pup by color or looks...you might get one like my Mia.    I love her but still not sure she will ever be an LGD.


Oh I am sure she will get there. Besides @Baymule is a great example that you can NEVER give-up on them and she has followed thru with this many times. I will always remember bay has a inspiration.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations on the puppies!!


----------



## babsbag

I just want her "I have to play and nip" brain to go away


----------



## secuono

Went to check on them, this one made it clear momma was late to come feed them, lol.


----------



## TAH




----------



## secuono

Seems like a great spot to nap, eh?


----------



## secuono

Sideways nursing.


----------



## secuono

Some sleepy faces


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhhhh, nothing cuter than puppies!


----------



## secuono

I'm so slow! The puppies neatly fit on my legs and stay still.


----------



## babsbag

Looks like they aren't missing a meal.   And I am so happy to see that you are not one of those hands off breeders. I really believe that a big chunk of the problems I have with my pup is because she was seldom touched until I got her at 12 weeks.


----------



## Latestarter

They're really beautiful! Love puppies!


----------



## Baymule

Adorable. I love their markings. Makes me want a  litter of puppies....


----------



## Southern by choice

Just makes ya smile doesn't it!


----------



## secuono

Dinner time.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## TAH

So cute!!


----------



## secuono

I then proceeded to be distracted by this...


----------



## Latestarter

Good to see mom is out and about again.


----------



## secuono

Aruu and another were darn near walking this morning! How dare I show up, but not momma! Lol. Momma already came n went, but they also come wiggling to me! ♡ 

And they all smell me just fine. Read somewhere that they can't hear or smell yet, but they seem to do well already. Is it the LGD genetics? Donno!


----------



## Southern by choice

They cannot see or hear.

 Their sense of smell is what they have at birth. This is how they find mom.


----------



## secuono

Google also said they don't vocalize, but they howl and growl. They get more active the more I talk tothem, even before I get to them. 

Anyway, glad daddy dog has mellowed.


----------



## Southern by choice

google...  both good and bad info

Pups vocalize rather early.

They smell you and you are a safe smell. 

You should see their eyes opening around 10 days.


----------



## secuono

Wow, I had a feeling I got it wrong, but I finally was able to check without puppies squiggling all over and loosing track!

5 girls & 5 boys! An even litter! 

Oopsies!  
Got more pics, will add them in a bit.


----------



## secuono

Boys


----------



## secuono

Girls


----------



## Latestarter

Just curious... are you going to have the rear dew claws removed?


----------



## secuono

Latestarter said:


> Just curious... are you going to have the rear dew claws removed?



No.


----------



## secuono

Momma has no issues with the ducks moseying around near the pups' den, but sheep are quickly chased away.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

They are so cute, and fat, and cuddly looking!


----------



## secuono

Aruu is such a poopy! And she's the biggest! I like to carry her around. ♡
And a few are trying so hard to walk, just a hair off the ground, but not seal dragging like the others. Craziness! 

Picked a random pup and brought it out to show daddy dog, he sniffed, made a face, wiped his face on the ground and ran off. Lol.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Just like a man, lol!


----------



## Baymule

Won't catch _him _doing any puppy sitting!


----------



## secuono

Lol, it's still early, maybe when they are little flopping puppers he will learn to play with them and like to have the company. Can only hope at least, lol.


----------



## secuono

I've been huffing puppies since day 7!
LOL
♡
Ahhhh, puppy breath!!!!


----------



## secuono

One boy has his eyes open today!


----------



## secuono

I go out and they don't need no stinkin towels!  lol
Also...it's kinda really gross just how much they try and nurse on eachother's....bits...lol


----------



## secuono

Some more pics.


----------



## Latestarter

Man are they growing fast!  So I wonder how many hours it would be to drive to get mine? Hmmmm Let's see, I-30 in TX to I-40 in Arkansas, to I-81in TN to south west VA... maybe 18-20 hours... Very do-able!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

More driving?

At least it'll be a while before these guys are old enough to wean!


----------



## secuono

If you drove that far, I'd have to give you a discount!


----------



## Bruce

Have those pups doubled in size or something? They sure seem bigger than just a couple of days ago.


----------



## Latestarter

Oh my! I'm all about discounts!


----------



## secuono

Bruce said:


> Have those pups doubled in size or something? They sure seem bigger than just a couple of days ago.



All but 1 are quite big and Aruu is the biggest. The small one I feel like I should bottle feed.


----------



## secuono

Anyone know what an okay weight is at 2wks for large breed dogs? Since she took so long to have the last half of her litter, the ones born the previous day are larger and easily take over and hog nursing time. 2 are small and one of those two is just over a pound. I'm attempting to bottle feed her so she can catch up some. Surely doesn't help when all your siblings are such strong gluttons! =/
Aruu is the biggest, of course, at 52 oz!
Almost everyone's eyes are now open and I accidentally terrified two of them this morning. =0 But once they calmed a little and started to use their noses and not their new eyesight, they realized that they knew me and settled back down.
Some already have a bit of personality showing, too.


----------



## secuono

This pic from yesterday, been also holding my hand as a wall so she can eat in peace.


----------



## secuono

No idea if the collars will stay on, if mom will remove them or if the pups get stuck together by velcro or by a leg getting caught. Made them loose where a pinky finger fit, but who knows.




aruu, girl






yellow, girl



dark blue, boy


----------



## secuono

black, boy



 


brown, boy


 


green, girl


----------



## secuono

light blue, girl


 



orange, girl


----------



## secuono

purple, boy


 



red, boy


----------



## Latestarter

They all look awesome! Great litter!


----------



## secuono

Light blue gobbled milk down like a madman! =0
But dark blue also wanted a share! Orange was snoozing, so didn't wake em.


----------



## secuono




----------



## Mike CHS

It might be obvious to most but what type of dog are those pups?  They are beautiful no matter what they are.


----------



## secuono

Mike CHS said:


> It might be obvious to most but what type of dog are those pups?  They are beautiful no matter what they are.



LGD
Livestock guardian dog 

These are Maremma x Great Pyrenees.


----------



## Latestarter

Hey Mike... you said you wanted an/some LGD(s)... here's the perfect chance! And only a couple (few...several...ummm) hours drive away. Not only that, but they're gonna be raised with sheep, and you have sheep. It's kinda seeming like a match made in heaven!  Better get yours reserved now... they're gonna go fast!


----------



## secuono

Latestarter said:


> Hey Mike... you said you wanted an/some LGD(s)... here's the perfect chance! And only a couple (few...several...ummm) hours drive away. Not only that, but they're gonna be raised with sheep, and you have sheep. It's kinda seeming like a match made in heaven!  Better get yours reserved now... they're gonna go fast!




Lol, the more I post updates, the more people seem interested in them.


----------



## secuono

Lol, he spooks himself about that extension cable.  Ugh, wish all these emoticons were in all forums. I want the smiling and rolling one...


----------



## TAH

Cute!


----------



## Latestarter

Too funny! Trying to wipe the scent off his face.  Some big killer dog huh?


----------



## Mike CHS

That was funny but I think the pup didn't want anything to do with dad.


----------



## Southern by choice

It is always so fun to watch pups grow! Love each stage of development!


----------



## Mike CHS

They do seem to get cuter every day.  If the timing was better we would love to have one of them but timing is everything.


----------



## Bruce

Dad was probably afraid Aruu wanted to nurse on him 

So, anyone else thinking @secuono has a favored pup?? I bet Aruu isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Latestarter

Sure is looking that way...


----------



## secuono

Lol!
Aruu is a natural favorite. But she is needy!!!   =0
And she is such a turkey with her grumbling when I sometimes scratch her side. ♡  Worst bit is when she ain't happy about golly knows what and I hear her from the house having a cow! She's a greedy and opinionated little thing!

The runt is growing on me now, similar reasons as Aruu, both need extra attention, one is just a booger and the other actually does need me.

But it's just too cute when I hop in to see them and some wake up to greet me! ♡  Though, I know most are hoping momma will be right behind me, lol. All the white ones come to me to nurse now. Only light blue really needs it, but what she doesn't finish, the others gladly gobble up! 

Momma is finally eating puppy kibble! I must of spent over 200 in just under 4wks!  I add the left over milk formula on her kibble, too. Canned food, plain cooked chicken, duck, beef, steak n eggs & several hams. Then formulated beef tubes, idk what it's called, but 3in is for her size, so she gets half of the tube (4.5in) for morning and other at night, with another food for lunch! 

I've been giving daddy dog some here n there, since I feel bad that he just gets boring ol kibble. Have to hand it to him and make sure momma dog isn't about to fly in and steal it!


----------



## secuono

secuono said:


> Came back from lunch and mom was still with them. She was keeping up with cleaning the ones near by.
> Cleaned them all up to be sure, mom went out to potty and drink. Once I got done, everyone was napping and I hopped out and mom hopped in.
> Lowered the walls so they got more air flow. 109 today.
> View attachment 20609




Ohhh, they used to be such tiny Tic Taks! Lol


----------



## Bruce

Now you've done it @secuono ! You HAVE to keep Aruu whether you want to or not. No one is going to want a needy, greedy, opinionated and constantly complaining dog


----------



## secuono

Should of brought my camera for morning feeding! A few were actually walking! And playing and arguing with each other!


----------



## Latestarter

Ahhhh and now the real fun begins!


----------



## secuono

I love their teeny growlies!  ♡


----------



## secuono

Light blue knows I've arrived long before I'm done arriving!  Lol
Seems like she's also done trying to eat from mom, so how many feedings a day should I be giving her? She gobbles down about 1/4 cup each time I do feed her, I don't let her have more, since it won't fit in her tiny belly! She pounds it down like crack! =/  I think I need to do more feedings.....I don't want to take her away from her siblings, mostly so she grows up to be a dog and has a better chance at possibly being a LGD, but either way, it seems like she may just end up a pet.
Anyone need a big, white, fluffy pet dog???


----------



## Bruce

@Latestarter does


----------



## TAH

Bruce said:


> @Latestarter does


But I think he is looking for one that will be a guardian.


----------



## secuono

Weighed them all and then dewormed them and mom. Filled out their little pamphlets as well.


----------



## Bruce

Um, they have worms already?


----------



## Latestarter

Most puppies are born with worms... they get them from mom. Yes, I'd love one of those pups, but I'm looking for/needing a patroller/guardian.


----------



## Southern by choice

Bruce said:


> Um, they have worms already?


They can be. 

Most that just have a litter here and there are unfamiliar with the protocol.

For many that are actual "breeders", the dam is dewormed with a low dose every day for 20 days prior to whelp.
This gives the pups a great start, although the pups still need to be on a deworming program.

Great Job Secouno- many start deworming WAY to late on their pups. Some don't even give the first dose til 6 weeks!


----------



## secuono

Never heard of deworming mom for nearly a month beforehand. But I have heard that it doesn't matter if she has active worms or not, there's hidden eggs waiting for labor to show up, so pups will still need to be wormed.
Dewormed both mom and dad about a week before the pups were born.

How does deworming less than the proper amount for weight for 20 days help? First thought is resistance, but idk.


----------



## Southern by choice

Dogs are different and no resistance. They are not ruminants like sheep and goats. 
Only a few dewormers are safe during pregnancy.

In so doing you are breaking and keeping parasitic issues at bay for all pups born. 

Some are born so loaded they may not make it til 3 weeks of age.


----------



## secuono

Puppy pileup!


----------



## Southern by choice

I love when their pigment starts coming in! So cute!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Southern by choice said:


> Dogs are different and no resistance. They are not ruminants like sheep and goats.
> Only a few dewormers are safe during pregnancy.
> 
> In so doing you are breaking and keeping parasitic issues at bay for all pups born.
> 
> Some are born so loaded they may not make it til 3 weeks of age.



So worms can be passed to pups in utero?

And when you say there is no dog resistance are you saying that the worms don't develop resistance or the dog doesn't? 'Cuz always thought it was the worms... 

Just curious.


----------



## Southern by choice

Green Acres Farm said:


> So worms can be passed to pups in utero?
> 
> And when you say there is no dog resistance are you saying that the worms don't develop resistance or the dog doesn't? 'Cuz always thought it was the worms...



Yes, pups can be born wormy.

It (meaning parasites) does not build resistance to the dewormer. - Using low dose extended during pregnancy... 

Not all dewormers are safe during pregnancy.


----------



## Bruce

OK, another "um". The mother isn't wormed before breeding?? Guess I'm just not up on dog care. Better check this stuff out in case I get one!

Nevermind, SBCs post didn't show before I posted. Kinda weird.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

This one's from today.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh my goodness - they are so stinkin' cute!!!


----------



## babsbag

It's a good thing I don't need a dog and that you are WAY over there...I'm a sucker for a cute face.


----------



## TAH

babsbag said:


> It's a good thing I don't need a dog and that you are WAY over there...I'm a sucker for a cute face.


With Mia I assume you have your hands full?


----------



## Latestarter

They are gorgeous! Aarru (sp) looks like she's gonna be a pretty dominant dog. She also look like the largest. Wasn't she the first born?


----------



## secuono

Aruu was born second. 
Seems like all the larger ones have more attitude when they get walked over and bothered, lol. 

Expanded their pen by about 20in, bare concrete. One puppy already figured out that it's nice n cool to lay on.


----------



## babsbag

TAH said:


> With Mia I assume you have your hands full?



The understatement of the month.


----------



## secuono

Wasn't done expanding their pen, had to go grocery shopping and then I opened another area, about 3x3ft.
Cardboard at white gate I moved to their side after the pic, so they can't get stuck in it.


----------



## Latestarter

So when have you scheduled their first playscape into the wider world?  They look almost ready to go for a tumble in the grass.


----------



## secuono

Green collar girl is the first born.


 

 


Then these are pics of the second being born. I couldn't sit back and watch after a couple pictures, then forgot to take any more pics while others were being born.


 

 

 





Then after a few minutes alone with momma, I brought over Green.


----------



## secuono

They sleep too much still. Maybe at 5wks. 
In a week and a half, I'll start setting up the barn where I'll move all the pups so they are ground level and next to the ewes. Just need to figure out a way for mom to go in, but not the ewes. That will be about an 8x12ft area. Same place daddy dog grew up in.


----------



## secuono

There's a hay bale in there now, but a little off to the side, so not in the way. Might be able to make 2 gates on either side of it for momma to use. But IDK if the pups should have access to a round bale....it's on its flat side, so not that dangerous, and I don't mind them messing with it, but still...hmmm. Right now, it's also used to let the ewes nibble on, it's for the ponpons, but the ewes are hogs, so...lol.


----------



## secuono

Oh, "ponpon" is my latest nickname for the horses. ♡


----------



## Bruce

They are all so cute, I can't see you parting with any of them


----------



## Baymule

Love the pups!!  I've never seen any with markings like yours have, around here, they are all white.


----------



## secuono

Aruu, black collar and green collar were so playful today!  Dark blue collar made orange collar cry with his grumpy growling at her.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## Latestarter

They're so cute...


----------



## Southern by choice

X2 what @Latestarter  said!
They are just the cutest plump butterballs!

They are almost at the "great" stage!  Oh what fun!


----------



## secuono

I saw a FB post of some similar pups at 3wks and they were massive!  =0

I don't know if the mom was a first-timer & had a ton of pups or refused to eat properly like mine did, but wow, easily much larger, by twice or more!

Tomorrow is weigh in day.


----------



## secuono

Black collar is my fav male pup, he likes to come up to me for ear scratches and to nibble on me, will wag his tiny tail at me, too. ♡


----------



## secuono

Tootsies


----------



## TAH

So tiny and cute.


----------



## secuono




----------



## Latestarter

I'm not sure but it seems to me the ones with the mask/markings are little teat hogs... I feel bad for the little  white one up on moms back and the three in the lower left quadrant. How's mom doing? Hope she's holding her own physically with those vacuums latched onto her.  I'd guess you're probably feeding her pretty well to help her maintain.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Light blue is the only pup I'm worried about, hasn't grown any and I'm bottle feeding her as well, she eats when mom is there. 

Mom has all the food possible in front of her, but she's picky. Though, she's finally eating dog food as well.


----------



## secuono

Any tips on what to add to the milk to help her gain?
I have the NutriVet one, it has more fat and protein in it than the other brands.


----------



## TAH

@Southern by choice


----------



## Southern by choice

goat milk


----------



## frustratedearthmother

X2!


----------



## secuono

Found a formula to add to the powder and upped the feedings, have to go back out in a bit.


----------



## secuono

They're like fluffy growling drunk monsters now. ♡


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## madelynmccabe

They are soooo cute!


----------



## secuono

Had to let the ponpons in from their grazing time and then went to feed light blue her 4th (i think it was) meal of the day.
Red collar and the two other white female pups, yellow and orange, also get some milk supplemented. Sometimes dark blue collar, the only white male, comes over for a sip.

But the, tentative, good news is that light blue seems to be improving again! She had grown some after starting the bottle, but it wasn't enough. Now she seems to be back in great spirits and played with the others. Going back to feed her before bedtime at about 9.

They were all super playful, too! I keep forgetting my phone, because I had issues with its battery pretending to be dead super fast. But we fixed it tonight and I'll bring it next time.


----------



## secuono

Lol, Aruu & Brownie (brown collar) got into an intense little argument!  Separated them and scolded the little fluffs, lol. They were soooooooo hyper! I got mauled by balls of fluff! Hah!   ♡☆♡☆♡☆♡☆♡☆


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Gave them a handful of small, fun shaped and colored pumpkins for them to start chewing on. Since my toes aren't for nibbling on. Silly puppies.
LightBlue ate her share and went to nap slightly on her back like a cute little bear. She's gained 8oz when I weighed her this morning before feeding. 


Took Aruu out to see dad and he literally rolled away, several rolls and scoots! Lol, his reactions to them is always too funny!


----------



## secuono

Yesterday's videos.


----------



## secuono

Yesterday's videos.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Just popped in to see how the pups are growing, WOW they are turning into real dogs now!


----------



## secuono

Can't wear clean clothes to visit pups, they'll just mess it all up in a few seconds, lol. Heck, don't even have time to shave anymore! 
Only had a few seconds before they swamped me and I had no hands to take pics with suddenly.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh my gosh!  They're growing up so fast!


----------



## Baymule

Adorable! I love their markings.


----------



## TAH

There so cute!


----------



## secuono

Today's videos.


----------



## secuono




----------



## frustratedearthmother

I am so getting my puppy fix through your pics!  Gotta ask - do they eat their veggies?


----------



## secuono

Haha, no. They do love to chewbon me, though! They decided that the pumpkins weren't any good and I was better to chew on. =p
It's too funny when they get a serious expression on their wittle faces!! Just gotta kiss n snuggle them at that point!  Lol
I think darkblue may be shorter furred.


----------



## secuono

Red yawning in this sudden horrible hot weather!


----------



## secuono

It was nice the other day, so started to fix up the bigger pen.
Gotta work out the odd open spots and better secure the fence up on the aisle.


----------



## secuono




----------



## luvmypets

secuono said:


> View attachment 21567 View attachment 21568


Oh wow  I should have really been keeping up with this thread


----------



## TAH

They are so big/Tiny


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Pups were weighed and dewormed.

Light blue is finally just shy of being in range of the others.

Water was introduced last night.

Made a mash to introduce later today.


----------



## OneFineAcre

They look great.


----------



## secuono

Figured out how to make a graph to better visualize their growth.


----------



## Latestarter

OK... is it just me? Am I color blind? missing something?   The olive green line with the triangle is labeled orange, The orange line with the diamond is labeled black, The dark blue with the square is labeled green, The lime green with the hourglass is labeled purple... And well, the rest are all off as well. Is this one of those brain games? I'd never be able to keep all of that straight in my head... orange should be orange and blue should be blue... that sorta thing. 

I'd be concerned about the runt...  seems like the growth line is taking a turn in the wrong direction...   Looks like another one, the real dark green (labeled brown) also seems to be turning downward...


----------



## secuono

Latestarter said:


> OK... is it just me? Am I color blind? missing something?   The olive green line with the triangle is labeled orange, The orange line with the diamond is labeled black, The dark blue with the square is labeled green, The lime green with the hourglass is labeled purple... And well, the rest are all off as well. Is this one of those brain games? I'd never be able to keep all of that straight in my head... orange should be orange and blue should be blue... that sorta thing.
> 
> I'd be concerned about the runt...  seems like the growth line is taking a turn in the wrong direction...   Looks like another one, the real dark green (labeled brown) also seems to be turning downward...




I couldn't select the color of the line to the pup's ID color.

They're numbers just aren't as big of a jump.
LightBlue- Aug 25th 18.8oz, Aug 28th 26oz, Sept 2nd 26.1oz, Sept 4th 38oz, Sept 9th 42oz. I changed the formula when I noticed she didn't gain. She was put on formula at about 5 days old.
Brown 53 to 58oz.


----------



## secuono




----------



## Latestarter

They are adorable! I want puppies too!!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> They are adorable! I want puppies too!!


Talk to Mel though I don't think he can help you out.


----------



## Latestarter

Soon as I get settled and can, I foresee a "little" (destined to be large) female Pyr or pyr/toli cross joining our adventure. It'll take 8-12 months before she'll be sizable enough to really give Mel any kind of serious workout, but that's fine.


----------



## secuono

Moved the ewes back over and now the pups can start to sniff the sheep nose to nose. 
Sheep are violent towards dogs, so they won't have free contact with them for several weeks or when I'm there watching two at a time and be able to steer an ewe away from headbutting. 
Blackie, Aruu & Bluie (dark blue) got some time out to see the sheep and dad. Dad is still a dork, ewes were not pleased, but limited themselves to just intense stares. 
I'm not sure what I'll do once the pups are big enough to be free roaming. A bit scary to think about, since there's spots to escape and so many naughty puppies to keep track of. 
No pics today, another miserably hot day.


----------



## Bruce

Hard to believe they are nearly a month old already! My how time flies when you have too much to do.


----------



## secuono

Hopefully none of these are doubles.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Okay and now today videos.


----------



## secuono

Couple more.


----------



## Bruce

Which one is reserved for @Latestarter ?


----------



## secuono

I tried to think of their personalitiesand I end up wanting most of them, lol!
Right off, Dark Blue is dominant and seems to be short haired. Blackie is super fun and active, seems to be just like daddy! Red is playful and mellow. 
Then Aruu is independent, but fun. Yellow & Orange are happy, playful, but also mellow. Greenie is very laid back, but playful here n there. 
Ohhh, it's nuts! IDK how anyone can pick at this age! They are all still developing and growing so much!
Gawd, if they all stayed 'mini LGD' then I could keep so many! Haha. 
Love them all too much! 
I have more pictures, but will post them tomorrow. Need to drive 30-43 miles tomorrow to get more canned puppy food of the same brand.


----------



## Latestarter




----------



## secuono

Ugh, vets are so expensive! Then multiply it by ten and good golly! 

Then I forgot to ask about microchipping for all ten and neutering daddy dog. 

Lemmie just sell a kidney real quick.....
Lol


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## Latestarter

Funny... they're more interested in eating the sheep poo than seeing the sheep.  They're growing!


----------



## secuono

Lol, and that was right after feeding them!


----------



## secuono

Been waiting for the fence guy, so didn't take my phone with me. Took a few pups out 2 at a time after dinner and this time, they were a little more interested in the ewes than their poop, but not much, lol.
Luckily, the girls seem more mellow and curious about the pups, so no strong threats and Surry even let one of them sniff over her leg and face some.


----------



## secuono

Went out and bought a boatload of meat and other things to make satin balls for mom. 
Had to go to 3 different stores to find everything, lol. 
People gave me such weird looks, thin lady running around with 20# of raw meat, big case of jello, 3 jars of wheat germ, tons of eggs, as my ducks' eggs are being used for the puppy feed. Store eggs are so thin shelled! =/


----------



## secuono

Cleaned everything out and let them all out before dark when it was hotter in the barn than outside. So the ewes were out grazing and the pups could roam safely. Daddy dog almost made a friend with Blackie. 
No pics of that, just from before and videos.


----------



## secuono




----------



## Latestarter

Daddy dog is funny... He just doesn't quite know what to make of those little things. Give em another month when they're able to give chase! Daddy's gonna be in for some excitement!


----------



## secuono

I think I'm going to keep back Tiny, Greenie & Blue.

Brownie & Purple are similar and I'll have to figure out if I want to swap one of them for one of the above males.

HD wants to keep back the runt (Tiny/Light Blue), but I'm keeping her back just to find her a home much later on when she's grown better. Greenie seems to be independent, but also a little playful, so that's better than her mom, who can be needy.

Blue & Blackie are both a bit independent, with Blue more dominant & Blackie more playful.

Brownie & Purple would be most independent, boy versions of Greenie.

So then, Yellow, Orange, Aruu, Blackie, Brownie & Red I'll list as available so people can start choosing. If I decide to gowith a different male that happens to still be available at that moment, I'll swap them. 


Trying to think of which personalities would work with their parents. I don't really want another needy dog or goofy, something that fits between them.
Mom is needy, submissive, but does her job.
Dad is super playful and goofy, submissive, but takes his job seriously when need be.


----------



## secuono

Red.


 

Blue.


 

Red, Blackie, Blue.




Yellow, Tiny, Blackie.


 

Green & Aruu on right. I think it's Brown, Red and Orange on left.


 

Almost all of them.


----------



## secuono

These pics from the other day.


----------



## Baymule

They are so cute. I have never seen GP's with black markings like that. I've some with blonde facial markings, my male had blonde ears, but they fades to white. Your pups are so pretty.


----------



## secuono

Numbers on some may be slightly off, as they are super squiggly now. Will need to use my digital fishing scale, but I don't think it's very good for such light critters...Weights from today, so a day late. I didn't update the age bar at the bottom, my bad.


----------



## Latestarter

Alrighty then... Looks like the growth spurt has started! Nice to see that even the 2 who seemed to be having issues have taken off as well.


----------



## secuono

Some of them are hating the hard kibble, even when let to soak some. 
Since parents won't eat boring ol kibble laying around, I'll leave a dish out for them. IDK if any will eat it or just play with it.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## Southern by choice

So cute! Miss having pyr pups!


----------



## secuono

Let out the pups and after watching them for a bit, went off to feed the other critters. 
Surry and Lolla hung out in the barn, several pups went over to say hello and then move on to arguing with a random sibling. ♡ 
They are now on just kibble soaked in their dry formula & duck egg mix. No more goat milk, yogurt or canned food mixed as well. They also have dry kibble there all the time. Hoping by week 6, they will be just on dry kibble. 

Anyone know when I can lock mom out of their pen to try and dry her up? She's wasting too much energy on milk production and not enough on herself. She gets puppy kibble, adult kibble she steals from dad, satin balls, formula/egg, canned food and cooked ham 2-3x a day.


----------



## samssimonsays

Stella had this issue due to the pups weight outweighing her when all combined by 3 weeks old. She was getting 4 cooked eggs and 1 pound of raw meat twice a day along with free choice to puppy kibble and adult kibble. We just locked her out of the pen at night and during the day and she would feed them when we were home(ours were in the house). Reduced nursing time seemed to help stabilize her weight loss. The pups were 4 weeks when we started that and grew consistently so there were no ill effects on them. In fact, most are now pushing the 100# mark as mom is 55# and dad is around 140#. Ours was not a planned litter what so ever but it all worked out. Stella had her pups weaned by 6 weeks due to the stress it put on her body. She chose to wean them earlier but we coaxed her to let them nurse until 6 weeks old.


----------



## secuono

samssimonsays said:


> Stella had this issue due to the pups weight outweighing her when all combined by 3 weeks old. She was getting 4 cooked eggs and 1 pound of raw meat twice a day along with free choice to puppy kibble and adult kibble. We just locked her out of the pen at night and during the day and she would feed them when we were home(ours were in the house). Reduced nursing time seemed to help stabilize her weight loss. The pups were 4 weeks when we started that and grew consistently so there were no ill effects on them. In fact, most are now pushing the 100# mark as mom is 55# and dad is around 140#. Ours was not a planned litter what so ever but it all worked out. Stella had her pups weaned by 6 weeks due to the stress it put on her body. She chose to wean them earlier but we coaxed her to let them nurse until 6 weeks old.



The dry puppy kibble in their pen was gone when I went to feed them, so I went ahead and redid the pen so mom is kept out except when I let the puppies out to roam, then she can nurse them some. Hope it helps her.


----------



## samssimonsays

I don't know if it is the "right" thing but you know your dogs and you are the best one to judge if they are doing ok with it all. It worked for the better with our pups and my girl, mom's health was most important for us and it was noticeable that nursing the pups was draining her too much. I hope it helps your girl


----------



## misfitmorgan

The large breed breeders i know wean at 5-6weeks depending on moms condition and how much solid food the pups are eating. The one breeds bull mastiffs and St Bernards, and she mixes up bowls of formula with rice cereal and water and gives it to the pups if mom is getting to thin and needs to be taken off nursing duty.


----------



## secuono

I believe I'm behind on posting pics. These are from today and videos, too.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Forgot to mention also.....

You can chip your own dogs. We chip ours, its $8 and that includes lifetime registration. Our vet wanted $75 per dog to chip plus the $30 per dog office visit fee. We decided to do it ourselves. I'm not a cheap skate but im not paying over $300 for something i can do myself for less then $30

We used Pro ID mini....it's what our vet uses(i saw all the pamphlets) and it is universal read by all scanners.
5 pack is $38.75


----------



## samssimonsays

I can't take the cuteness overload. I want one so badly... Sigh. Just not the right time. In like 5 years, maybe


----------



## secuono

misfitmorgan said:


> Forgot to mention also.....
> 
> You can chip your own dogs. We chip ours, its $8 and that includes lifetime registration. Our vet wanted $75 per dog to chip plus the $30 per dog office visit fee. We decided to do it ourselves. I'm not a cheap skate but im not paying over $300 for something i can do myself for less then $30
> 
> We used Pro ID mini....it's what our vet uses(i saw all the pamphlets) and it is universal read by all scanners.
> 5 pack is $38.75




I will ask how much it costs and then I'll order it if it's too much. I think it was like $32 for my horse's chip alone. It's been a long time since I've had a dog chipped.
Only comes in 5, 25 or more packs, guess I'll have enough to chip my cats, housedog and adult LGDs too!


----------



## secuono

Oh, can the mini chips be used on mini horses? 
I don't want to buy 5 large ones for just the 2 tiny horses....Vet showed me where and how he put it in. Said they sometimes wander by the skin or pop out no matter what on horses. I guess because of the placement at the mane, nowhere else for it to go but right out. =/ People ride and drive horses, so other locations aren't great. 

I give my own vaccines and other shots, so it shouldn't be too hard, other than the thick needle and maybe having to beg DH to hold them for me. 

Do you think getting the scanner a well would be worth it? The chips come with a card for the puppy buyer to register, but do you think they will want proof and want me to scan and check it?


----------



## secuono

Went out late to let the pack of fluffs out before dark. But they were soooooo hyper! Had to beg momma to go into their pen so they would go in, then only 4 could be tricked, lol.

They went further tonight. Some odd noises, so parents kept running off to bark. When it got more serious, the fluffs all came back to a smaller circle around me. I feel like a puppy nanny, lol!


----------



## misfitmorgan

secuono said:


> Oh, can the mini chips be used on mini horses?
> I don't want to buy 5 large ones for just the 2 tiny horses....Vet showed me where and how he put it in. Said they sometimes wander by the skin or pop out no matter what on horses. I guess because of the placement at the mane, nowhere else for it to go but right out. =/ People ride and drive horses, so other locations aren't great.
> 
> I give my own vaccines and other shots, so it shouldn't be too hard, other than the thick needle and maybe having to beg DH to hold them for me.
> 
> Do you think getting the scanner a well would be worth it? The chips come with a card for the puppy buyer to register, but do you think they will want proof and want me to scan and check it?



I dont really see why the size between mini and standard chip would make a difference. They have the standard size for livestock and they have the equine chip..which has a mini chip option that i assume is the same chip as the mini for pets. They both use a 15ga needle for the mini versions. All their chips come with an anti-migration coating.
I have never heard of anyone wanting "proof" a puppy is chipped. When they take their pup in for their first check up the vet is gonna scan the chip anyhow for their puppy records. 

DH kept joking that we were gonna harpoon the dogs....but i dont think it was much worse then any other shot, they dont like any of them. The typical vaccine needle for puppies is a 25ga so this is a fair bit bigger but seems much smaller then a 12ga.

FYI also if the syringe is still the same.....the needle auto-retracts for disposal. After you instead the chip into the pet/livestock if you push the plunger again the needle will retract in completely. We freaked out cause we didnt know it and thought somehow the needle fell off lol.

Each chip comes with sticky labels with chip number which is handy. We put one on their records file we keep and one on the registration card. A reader might be handy to have around but i dont think anyone is gonna make you "prove" they are chipped and if they are maybe you dont want them to have your pup.


----------



## secuono

Wow, so vet wants $80 per chip, includes chip registration. 

Asked on FB about chips and seems like there are tons of brands and some do free registration or w/e. I'll research them a bit more before deciding which to order. 

Made the 2 appointments for the pups next week for wellness and first vaccine. Seems like buyers want the vet to do shots, so I'll keep deworming, but let the vet vaccinate, even though it's double what the shot itself costs at TSC.

I have a buyer for 2 brother pups, lady who bought all my wethers this year.  Then a possible buyer for another male pup.
So leaves 2 girls and one boy.


----------



## Latestarter

Doing math (sound of an old cash register in background)... counting on fingers...  In computer voice saying "it does not compute"... 10 pups, 2 to one buyer, 1 to another = 3, subtracted from 10 = 7... So 2 girls and one boy left = 7? I'm so confused....


----------



## secuono

Latestarter said:


> Doing math (sound of an old cash register in background)... counting on fingers...  In computer voice saying "it does not compute"... 10 pups, 2 to one buyer, 1 to another = 3, subtracted from 10 = 7... So 2 girls and one boy left = 7? I'm so confused....



Lol, I'm keeping two and also going to keep the runt for a few extra weeks.


----------



## secuono

misfitmorgan said:


> Forgot to mention also.....
> 
> You can chip your own dogs. We chip ours,* its $8 and that includes lifetime registration.* Our vet wanted $75 per dog to chip plus the $30 per dog office visit fee. We decided to do it ourselves. I'm not a cheap skate but im not paying over $300 for something i can do myself for less then $30
> 
> We used Pro ID mini....it's what our vet uses(i saw all the pamphlets) and it is universal read by all scanners.
> 5 pack is $38.75



Is that from a free registration site? Because their website say's it costs $22.95 for it.


----------



## secuono

Hmm, AKC has chips, seem to be double the price for them though. But it also seems they register any chip for about $5 less. Thinking I'll do that then, the Pro ID MINI Chip and then tell people to go to the AKC to register so it's less. Otherwise, I would charge more for the pups and then all is included, but I rather not do that and some people don't care about a chip. So less potential loss if I let them choose where to register and if at all. Would be nice if one owner could register many chips for just the one fee. =/


----------



## secuono

Girls have a vet appointment on Tuesday & boys on Thursday.


----------



## misfitmorgan

secuono said:


> Hmm, AKC has chips, seem to be double the price for them though. But it also seems they register any chip for about $5 less. Thinking I'll do that then, the Pro ID MINI Chip and then tell people to go to the AKC to register so it's less. Otherwise, I would charge more for the pups and then all is included, but I rather not do that and some people don't care about a chip. So less potential loss if I let them choose where to register and if at all. Would be nice if one owner could register many chips for just the one fee. =/



Looks like they changed it since i did mine. I got the mini chip and it was included now they have buddy id with registration, $17.95ea with the 25 pack which does include the chip and registration both. It will come with a card, you log in and put in the pups info and breeder info. Then the new owner gets the card and they log in and add their info. Personally i like mini pro because it is "the" national chip registry but AKC is cheaper a bit. $15.50 per chip including registration in the 25 pack. So really up to you or the buyer i guess. Alternatively you could sell them unchipped and let the new owner pick. I have seen more then one breeder ad/site that stated "chip fee - $20 on request" or something along those lines.

In any case the pups look very cute!


----------



## secuono

Weighed and dewormed a day early, have the fencing people coming tomorrow and I need to also fix up the pastures for the 4 breeding groups. So no time for much of anything.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## Southern by choice

Their posturing is interesting... better get their training started.


----------



## secuono

Southern by choice said:


> Their posturing is interesting... better get their training started.



IDK what that means. Care to expand on that?


----------



## Southern by choice

Watch the video and watch each pups posturing. Watch what they do, body language, interaction, movement. 
What do you see?
Now watch again and focus not just on each pup but this time how they relate to each other. Also relate to the sheep.

Which of the pups do you see as needing to be worked with asap? Why?


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Expanded their pen again and added a tall door so just the pups can go under and no one else under or over.

Took the hay pallets down and tied them at a slant to the aisle so the pups had a place to slip behind if sheep scared them.

Most went over to where mom usually naps.

Ewes are in the barn hiding from the sun.

Yesterday, I found Sury, Emmie and a couple others eating hay, so I grabbed some and sat by it. A few pups like to play in the hay and they squiggled under the sheep. Sheep didn't notice them at first, then spooked in place, sniffed at them and had a look of disgust with a snort and head shake. Lol! I love how they get offended by them. Lolla laid down by me and the hay manger (empty) for some loving and a pup came by, she also made a face at the pup, like ugh, you icky thing, move away a bit!

Left them alone for the first time, they've been playing for 30min straight. Hoping they stay out of trouble when I sneak out to check on them later.


----------



## secuono

Ran out w/DH to recharge my car battery. Yes, it died again..Does it all the time. =/

Anywho, while we waited for it to run after charging, I snuck over to check on puppies. 8 were sleeping by the silo, 2 in their pen, out cold like adorable fluffy logs. ♡ Mom had snuck off to sleep on the horse side of the silos.


----------



## secuono

Pups did darn tootin well alone out there. ♡


----------



## secuono

Battery dead again. Will have to schedule carefully around when DH is home to charge it then rush to the shop to fix the turn signal & check for other possible causes. 

But on a positive note, pups are eating kibble very well. Mom has less milk, but she likes to eat dad's kibble after her satin pound. I add pup milk powder to each of her satin pound balls for extra protein and fat. May get her a giant shirt to hide her teats from the pups, not sure how she will handle that, lol.


----------



## secuono

Bought a new car battery instead, but will still get the car into the shop.

I think in another day or so, I may leave the pups out for the night.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Way to cute.  I really need two of those to keep the "domestic" dogs and coyotes away (once they are bigger).  Lost way to many goats!  Some day....


----------



## secuono




----------



## HomeOnTheRange

This is better than watching Sunday Night Football!!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## Baymule

They are growing so fast!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## Southern by choice

Itty bitty is so cute! Our itty bitty was Pete "PT" short for pocket toli because he was so tiny... he did not stay that way... she may not either. 
Either way she is gonna steal somebody's heart!


----------



## samssimonsays

Oh my. I love them. I want one. I can't have one but I want one.


----------



## Bruce

secuono said:


> Bought a new car battery instead, but will still get the car into the shop.



If the battery keeps dying, it might not be the battery  You usually see a battery going when it is really cold and the car won't start but once jumped, it runs. Except in a 2004-2009 Prius. The 12V doesn't have to start the engine, just open up the circuits and power them until the electric motor starts the gas engine. The "your 12V is dying" symptom is bizarre. You get a message telling you to put the car in Park (it does that itself when you power the car off) when you power off and open the door. Not a very helpful message.

More than likely the alternator isn't alternating  or you have an electrical drain somewhere. If it dies while parked, something is pulling juice. Similar to when you forget to turn the lights off.


----------



## secuono

Bruce said:


> If the battery keeps dying, it might not be the battery  You usually see a battery going when it is really cold and the car won't start but once jumped, it runs. Except in a 2004-2009 Prius. The 12V doesn't have to start the engine, just open up the circuits and power them until the electric motor starts the gas engine. The "your 12V is dying" symptom is bizarre. You get a message telling you to put the car in Park (it does that itself when you power the car off) when you power off and open the door. Not a very helpful message.
> 
> More than likely the alternator isn't alternating  or you have an electrical drain somewhere. If it dies while parked, something is pulling juice. Similar to when you forget to turn the lights off.



Yup. 
My turn signal keeps going no matter what. So hopefully I can get it into the shop soon and it's a cheap fix for the turn signal and that's also what is causing the issue.
Was supposed to do it this spring....oops


----------



## TAH

Oh my I completely lost tract of this. They are getting so big!! And cute.


----------



## Bruce

secuono said:


> Yup.
> My turn signal keeps going no matter what. So hopefully I can get it into the shop soon and it's a cheap fix for the turn signal and that's also what is causing the issue.
> Was supposed to do it this spring....oops


That is so sad!!! Signalling a "turn" when you are driving and forget to turn it off is one thing but signalling a turn when you aren't even in the car???? I think I would disconnect the battery when done driving until needed again. Gets tiring jumping the car.


----------



## secuono

Bruce said:


> That is so sad!!! Signalling a "turn" when you are driving and forget to turn it off is one thing but signalling a turn when you aren't even in the car???? I think I would disconnect the battery when done driving until needed again. Gets tiring jumping the car.



Used to be worse until I replaced the little control box connector, but something is still messed up. Before,  it would 'windup' and then stop working, so I couldn't even use is when I needed to.


----------



## secuono

Used two of my tees, they really need to make a vest that scoops up all the teats and hides them from annoying pups. 
Idk if it will stay on, if a pup won't rip it or fence won't rip it. But it seems to be working to getting the pups to move on. Now, if only mom would sleep on the raised path or anywhere but right near the pups.


----------



## secuono

Pups got microchipped!
All the girls didn't notice.
2 boys didn't notice.
But the last 3 boys had issues with it. One just whimpered a tiny bit, one yelped loud once and the last, poor little sensitive boy cried bloody murder and peed on me....  
I'll have to let the vet know that the boys are giant babies before their vaccines.


----------



## Bruce

Gee, not so long ago you thought those "annoying" pups were CUTE! 

Maybe you can get into low cost dog fashion.


----------



## secuono

A store in the UK makes one, but there is no opening for them to pee, so that's no good.

The pups figured out how to get to the back 2 teats, ugh. Gave away all of our old clothes, so only have newer stuff to pick through and sacrifice. =/

Rained a ton, so pups are staying in until after their visit. Don't want to give fuel to judgemental people. Hoping it's a slow day so I can fumble around without shoving away other dogs with my foot! I hate when people let their dogs swamp people & pets coming or going.


----------



## secuono




----------



## Bruce

Looks like they went with the low cost steerage fare


----------



## secuono

Zzzzz
Slept while waiting on vet.


----------



## secuono

Back home, finally!  They acted like ladies and waited to potty until we got home. 


Got a price for neuter....Maybe I can put it on a credit card....Really wish we had a farm vet that was no frills n high bills.


----------



## secuono




----------



## animalmom

So stinking cute!


----------



## secuono

Boys turn!


----------



## secuono

He really wanted that sign to move and play with him, how dare it ignore him!  Lol


----------



## secuono

So gross out! 
Puppies aren't happy that the barn is the only dry place to be.
Lots to move around, clean and a fence to put up for breeding season.
Supposed to be sunny tomorrow, which is day one of breeding season, so rams will be rounded up into their own pastures. Then ewes will be rounded up and split as well.
Pups' pen will be sheep free, so the rams won't threaten to mash them into the ground =0


----------



## secuono




----------



## frustratedearthmother

They are all worn out.  Too cute!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Now that is what a working pup looks like!!  Very cute...


----------



## secuono

They love sleeping and playing in hay!

Nonstop rain today. 60f, had to let them out, but they didn't want to go out into the wet mess! Potty only, then back in the barn to play like tiny grumpy, hyper lions! Hahaha

Oh, and some ducks came by to see if I had food to share. Pups were confused by them, lol.


----------



## secuono

Yesterday's video.


----------



## secuono

Today's videos


----------



## secuono

Crud, videos didn't upload in order, sorry.


----------



## Bruce

secuono said:


> View attachment 22396


Interesting hay feeder, cheap and easy!


----------



## secuono

Bruce said:


> Interesting hay feeder, cheap and easy!



Works great. Sheep have a stand alone and hanging ones. Horses have one long 16ft panel at a slight tilt on the aisle and during winter, I stuff it full and the ewes can eat from the back side as well as it helps block cold wind. It is about 1.5ft off the ground, so they can't get their legs stuck.


----------



## secuono

Still raining.... ugh. But dry enough that I got the sheep split and in their groups. Pups ran around like speedy roadrunners.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Southern by choice said:


> Watch the video and watch each pups posturing. Watch what they do, body language, interaction, movement.
> What do you see?
> Now watch again and focus not just on each pup but this time how they relate to each other. Also relate to the sheep.
> 
> Which of the pups do you see as needing to be worked with asap? Why?




Sheep teach them and if they weren't annoying beggers for milk, mom would redirect them. 

I believe it's Orange collar that was acting not quite right.

Day or two after your comment, Orange tried chewing on Lolla's ears. After shaking her head a couple times, Lolla stopped being so patient and rolled her. Orange hasn't been a turd since and she's even afraid of the ducks!


----------



## secuono

Had to make the food and water a bit automatic.


----------



## secuono

Took weights today. Listed as pounds below, but converted to ounces in the chart. 
Green 12.7
Black 13.11
Yellow 13
Orange 11.10
Red 12.14
Dark Blue 13.9
Brown 13
Purple 11.11
Light Blue 10.1
Aruu 14.12


----------



## Goat Whisperer

secuono said:


> Took weights today. Listed as pounds below, but converted to ounces in the chart.
> Green 12.7
> Black 13.11
> Yellow 13
> Orange 11.10
> Red 12.14
> Dark Blue 13.9
> Brown 13
> Purple 11.11
> Light Blue 10.1
> Aruu 14.12
> 
> View attachment 22493


How old are they?


----------



## secuono

Goat Whisperer said:


> How old are they?



7wks & 2 days.


----------



## secuono

All boys sold!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Wow!  Less mouths to feed will be good!  But, will you miss 'em like crazy, or be glad there's less crazy in your life?


----------



## secuono

One female might be sold, but no deposit yet.

Another female may be sold, have to take good new pics of the 3 whites for the person to choose.


I'm queasy about Purple being sold. He's so sensitive and mellow. Freaks me out. 

Brownie & Mr Red are going to a home who has all of my wethers this year, she's a great person, so I feel good about it.

I can't help stressing and being nervous for the others. I feel like dogs are a man's left hand, always there to give support.  Which only made it hellishly hard to rehome the dog that mauled Periwinkle. =/


----------



## samssimonsays

When we sold out pups I screened homes probably more carefully than a shelter would..... You have the right to back out of the sale at any time if the people make you feel uncomfortable about taking them. The breeder we got our collie from has up to the point of when they come to get the puppy if the family stresses the puppy out or is disrespectful to the dogs, she will say here's your money back, the puppy stays here. She has only done it twice in the 12 years of raising but she gave me a valid point when she told me why. It is our responsibility to ensure they are well cared for. We bring them into the world, the caring shouldn't stop after they leave. 2.5 years later and she's still my first go to if I have any questions or concerns with Stella. She is always there if I have any concerns with the other dogs as well. I have in turn given my full support to the puppy parents that bought our pups and we keep in touch regularly.


----------



## secuono

One female sold.

Mom is starting to gain weight! Finally!!

More videos are done uploading.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

They're 8wks old!


----------



## Shorty

look at them pose!


----------



## Latestarter

They all look great! Glad you're finding buyers. Funny watching daddy not wanting to play with the pups, then trying to play with mom, who isn't interested in the slightest. Go figure...


----------



## secuono

The site won't let me upload pics except that one above.   I'll try again later or tomorrow.


----------



## secuono

Carp! Only got these few uploaded before it started to mess up again. =/


----------



## frustratedearthmother

The picture with all the pups sitting down would make an AWESOME "caption this" pic!


----------



## babsbag

Too cute.


----------



## secuono

Tons of rain, sopping wet fluffs.


----------



## Latestarter

Hope you fared OK with all that hurricane moisture wrapping in on you. Pups are really starting to get big now.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Last day of being able to roam the horse pasture. Momma lead them out to the fence and ditch by the major road where, at this size, they can easily pop out of and get killed. >:/

Hot wire being hooked up tomorrow.


----------



## secuono

Weights and worming was done late this week.



Green 15.12
Black 18
Yellow 17.6
Orange 15
Red 16.10
DarkBlue 17
Brown 16.8
Purple 15.10
LightBlue 14.6
Aruu 19


----------



## Bruce

Some of those pups have passed my two older cats combined! The youngest cat (5 years) weighs about what LightBlue weighs. Of course he isn't supposed to weigh quite that much.


----------



## secuono

Lol, my old cat is 8.5#. She was 7# before, but then her new friend came into our lives and she found a reason to eat well enough to have more muscle and half a pound of fat to keep up with play attacks!  
The young pig of a cat is 11.4#! With 1.4 to 2# of it just the Cat Fat Pouch.  =/
Someone needs to breed OUT the CFP some kitties get!


----------



## secuono

Update - all girls are available
=/


And I'm thinking of keeping Aruu instead, she's more mellow, independent and not super sensitive/needy for love like Green is. Or maybe even LightBlue instead. Hmmm, guess I'll have lots of time to see which girl is the better fit.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

I would take two, but I am in the same boat as @Latestarter, I have to wait until about this time next year... 
It has been great watching them grow up!  You have done an outstanding job with all of them.


----------



## Bruce

Curious. Why have all the boys been spoken for and none of the girls?


----------



## secuono

Bruce said:


> Curious. Why have all the boys been spoken for and none of the girls?



I've always known it to be because males are usually much cheaper to neuter and for LGDs, males are larger and are sometimes more serious or aggressive. 

Vet that saw the pups wants $550-750 for a neuter....They are crazy! =/  Now I have to go around asking the other vets around...


----------



## NH homesteader

What?!? It cost me $350 to spay my dog and we waited until she was 9 months old to make sure she gained enough weight (breeder recommendation).  A neuter for $550+ is mind boggling...  Wow!

Edit: just asked my husband and we are pretty sure it cost about $100-150 to neuter our male dog. 

Side note,  I also would be looking for a LGD if these pups were born a year from now. Don't have the fencing  yet,  and won't til next summer. Bummer.


----------



## Bruce

$550+ to spay sounds pretty steep. Of course I've not had a need to find out so maybe I'm off the mark. In any case, the girls should not be spayed for some many months so I guess as far as you are concerned, the potential buyer would want to find out where they can get it done locally for a more reasonable price.

Female people get "spayed" when they don't want to have more children. Why are dogs and cats not done with the MUCH less invasive tubal ligation rather than an entire ovariohysterectomy?


----------



## secuono

Bruce said:


> $550+ to spay sounds pretty steep. Of course I've not had a need to find out so maybe I'm off the mark. In any case, the girls should not be spayed for some many months so I guess as far as you are concerned, the potential buyer would want to find out where they can get it done locally for a more reasonable price.
> 
> Female people get "spayed" when they don't want to have more children. Why are dogs and cats not done with the MUCH less invasive tubal ligation rather than an entire ovariohysterectomy?



The neuter/castration is 550. No idea how much they would gut me for to do a spay! =0
There is a 250 fee just for the dog being mature! WTH?? Crazy vet is so backwards, you want them mature before desexing.

There is only one vet I have heard of in VA that only cuts tubes, but they are way too far away.


----------



## Bruce

$550 for castration? Highway robbery methinks.


----------



## Latestarter

Anything over $150-200 for a neuter is ridiculous. Charging extra for being an adult is ludicrous. Charging anything over $250 for a spay is thievery. And the animal rights activists wonder why folks aren't getting their animals spayed/neutered... they CAN'T AFFORD IT!


----------



## NH homesteader

Absolutely.  The vet we used to spay our dog was very expensive.  We were told she was amazing and extra money was worth it.  Whatever,  I've had way better experiences with cheaper vets.  Hard to find though.


----------



## secuono

$300 at the b*tchy vet. Scheduled him. 

No TSCs here have kennel cough vaccine in stock.....ugh. So they'll just get 9 way for now.


----------



## secuono

Mr Red & Brownie leave to their new home tomorrow! Got all their things together. 

Pups have been doing well with the electric fence and spent their first night out and did great!


----------



## secuono

I have pics and videos to post, right after I'm done with dinner.


----------



## Southern by choice

Bruce said:


> Why are dogs and cats not done with the MUCH less invasive tubal ligation rather than an entire ovariohysterectomy?



It is pretty much just here in the states that we de-sex.
It is ridiculous and the number of cancers, behavior issues, other life health issues are astounding. But it makes vets alot of money to now have a dog with lifelong health crisis that will make them big money.
It has never been about reducing puppies. Since the whole spay /neuter push starting in the mid late 80's we have record numbers of unwanted pups. Ultimately if you educate people on heat cycles and how to not have pups it is amazing... no pups.

@secuono have you checked to see if there are any discount programs in your county? They often have them in rural counties.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Wow, I thought I had traffic noise at my place.  How close are you to that highway?


----------



## secuono

Most spots in the videos are about 400ft from the road.
55mph, many go 65+. Fair sized main through road for 18 wheelers. Several accidents here, no one pays much attention. =/  Early spring, a guy ignored the turn and ran straight into the hill before the house, car bounced back n forth on the banks before flipping and landing a couple feet from our mailbox. Front bumper was in our driveway, back skidded further along the road. Driver had a broken leg, he flew out of the car, was fine. Other had a busted eye socket, but also fine.
Then one failed to turn at the next tuen and ran into someone's shed. 
Others have hit other cars, trees or near misses.


----------



## secuono

The house is 30ft from the road. 
It used to be a little dirt road. 
Hard to sleep here...lol.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

No wonder you have great fencing.  It would be really sad if one of those fluff balls got through; or any of your precious animals!
Thanks so much for sharing your puppy experience with us.  It has been great seeing them "grow up".  I wish the boys the best as they go to their new homes...


----------



## secuono

Yeah, in the video in the horse pasture with many pups, yellow grass, mom was leading them to dad's spot, which is right under the road and the fence there is not the best at the bottom, because of the hills. 
I shooed them all back into their yard and got the electric up right then to keep them out of the horse/pig areas. 

They were left out overnight the next day and did well. 

Dad hopped over and mom didn't, so I built up the divider in the barn, so now they should stay apart for 2+ weeks when he gets neutered and then recovers.


----------



## secuono

Oops nvm


----------



## secuono

Aarrrruuuuu found a home! And they seem like wonderful people!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Awesome!!


----------



## secuono

Aruu's new farm family are offering transport along their route for one or more of my female pups. So from Virginia up through Maine.


----------



## NH homesteader

Well that's just darn tempting! Not good timing but ahhhhh I'm so right next to Maine!


----------



## Latestarter

Go for it NHH!  You can DO it!


----------



## secuono

Dad's getting neutered, won't have these fluffs again. Don't miss out!  =0


----------



## Bruce

NH homesteader said:


> Well that's just darn tempting! Not good timing but ahhhhh I'm so right next to Maine!


And I'm right next to "right next to" Maine! 

However, now is not a good time to get an outdoor puppy. It will need a lot of attention and training every day and frankly I spend a lot more time inside than outside in the winter.  Attention and training especially important since my "herds" are 2 alpacas and 12 hens. I'm sure the alpacas would protect themselves from a puppy but I think I'd be down a LOT of chickens since they have free run of the barn alley as soon as their auto door opens and free run of the space between the 2 barns and the area behind them once I open the barn doors. Though lately they have not been spending much time behind the barns, still pretty nervous about the big hairy things that arrived 9 days ago.


----------



## NH homesteader

Yes between me not having adequate fencing,  having a nearly 4 year old human child and needing to go buy $1500 worth of pellets in the next few weeks,  it's not going to happen this year. Plus my dogs do not like new dogs and my husband works 12 hour shifts in winter..  Not a good plan


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry @secuono I tried...


----------



## secuono

Blackie goes home Friday. 
End of next week, Aruu goes home.
Next Sunday, someone is coming by to, hopefully, pick out a female. 
Purple will go home after he reaches 12wks old.


----------



## Southern by choice

I love to see them go to great homes. Just makes you happy.


----------



## Bruce

Are you keeping any pups?


----------



## secuono

Keeping the solid white male. Still deciding on a female, it's between Green, Tiny & Yellow, or I'll wait and later get an Anatolian.


----------



## secuono

Mr Blu, one I'm keeping.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Got some pictures with my real camera, but it cannot auto focus, so they aren't great.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## Latestarter

Pups are looking great! Mom is still looking pretty thin/underweight to me... (I like "thicker" dogs which some consider "fat")


----------



## secuono

Latestarter said:


> Pups are looking great! Mom is still looking pretty thin/underweight to me... (I like "thicker" dogs which some consider "fat")



She was just bones before. She has muscle now. 
She's a dainty eater and she's proved that no amount of fance, expensive, beefing up food will do any good, she won't eat much of it. 
If only you could of felt her before and now.


----------



## Latestarter

wow... well, I would have to guess that she knows what she needs... Better to have a dog that eats the bare minimum than one that is a glutton and over weight. Just a thought but maybe if you increased the fat content just a bit she might eat more and put on a little more weight?


----------



## secuono

Have you seen my other posts of all the food I tried to feed her? 
She wants nothing but her adult food. 
She would eat the other stuff a handful of times, then tell me to eat it or leave it all day long. I still have satin balls in the freezer because she got tired of it and wouldn't eat them any more.


----------



## secuono

Pup weights in pounds.

Green 22.12
Black 23.6
Yellow 24.1
Orange 21.3
DarkBlue 24.2
Purple 22
LightBlue 20.11
Aruu 24.3


----------



## secuono

Back to cellphone pictures.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

So neuter visit failed. Rescheduled with farm vet coming out to sedate him before trying to load him. Didn't ask for price, don't want to know.

Billy was smushing fencing down, his breeding season is over early. He gets to live in the dogyard until December.

Fluffs go nutty for duck eggs, it's cute. 

Some pictures. Lightblue, Darkblue, Orange are held.


----------



## secuono

Another wreck this morning. Momma dog escaped to the new land to get closer to bark at the idiot that wasn't watching where he was driving. 
Issue with that is now the pups know there is something out that way...Need more hotwire put up. 

2 of Maciej's ewes got sick of him and popped through the hole I have for momma dog to use to get to the raised path that then has the gate to the other pastures. IDK how long they were stuck up there, made a mess trying to get back down. Tossed them back out and then found out they pop under the pup wall with the pup food....No wonder food is gone so fast.... Ewes still flying away from ram.

I think I'll end his breeding time early as well. I'm just too sick of all the crud this year.

Ugh, such a sucky autumn. Been sick a week as well. =/

I think I may sell a 3rd ram, so I would only have 2 for a couple years.

Decided to only keep the male pup, which leaves 4 females still for sale. People hate females.... =/


----------



## Bruce

Oh come on, we all like girls!  

Must be about the only thing "agricultural" where being MALE isn't a deficit (and likely to have you end up in someone's freezer).


----------



## secuono

Yup, they popped out to the new area, knew it. lol. Added fencing.


----------



## Latestarter

So which girls are still left? Can you post pics of just those? Are they watchers or patrollers? Sorry you're not feeling well and having to deal with farm issues.


----------



## secuono

They do little more than play with each other.

When dad scared them, that's when I saw any real protection from any of them.

Aruu was the most alert and first to move and bark. 
Greenie was second, watching and barking slightly less. Green loves people. Available.
Yellow & Tiny, as well as Blu & Blackie, backed up the others when Aruu & Geenie spotted dad over the hill and started barking. Both available. 
Orange & Purple were in the barn. Orange available.

Available 4 girls-

Orange



 

 


Yellow


 

 


Tiny


 

 


Greenie


----------



## secuono

Latte, the sheep, is such a pain....She's bolting under to eat pup food all the time now. Had to redo it so she can't get in again.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Lamb chops sounding pretty good about now????


----------



## secuono

frustratedearthmother said:


> Lamb chops sounding pretty good about now????





Before I let her go free with the other girls, I told her that if she does something stupid again, I would turn her into dinner!!


----------



## secuono

No food stolen this morning, good that Latte was the only one.

Aruu went home.

Mud puppies


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Even muddy they're cute!


----------



## Mike CHS

You can already see what the one with the black on its face will look like when it is an adult.


----------



## secuono

So, thinking of names/words in Polish for Mr Blu, the male pup I am keeping.

Meaning- In Polish- How I say it.
You'd have to Google a sound clip for it to get the real feel of the sound.

Guardian- Opieknik. 'op-ee-ek-neek'
Grass- Trawa. 'tr-ah-vah'
Fence- Plot. 'p-wot'
Tree- Drzewo. 'dz-eh-voh'
Water- Woda. 'voh-dah'
River- Rzeka. 'zeh-kah'


 




Oh, and as a refresher, parent names are-
Snow princess- Śnieżka 
Pasture- Paśnik


----------



## luvmypets

I. Need. One  Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## Bruce

4 are still available I believe @luvmypets . 

Maybe just me but I don't think I'd name a dog "tree" so I don't suppose I would name him that in another language either.


----------



## secuono

Bruce said:


> 4 are still available I believe @luvmypets .
> 
> Maybe just me but I don't think I'd name a dog "tree" so I don't suppose I would name him that in another language either.



Well, trees are important to provide shade and shelter to sheep, so I see it as a fair name. Dad is named 'Pasture', which is what the sheep live off of, also important, no?


----------



## secuono

luvmypets said:


> I. Need. One  Gorgeous pictures!



Yes, 4 available. 
Someone should be coming down from PA to pick out a girl on Sunday though.


----------



## secuono

Orange


----------



## Bruce

Orange wants a belly rub 


secuono said:


> Well, trees are important to provide shade and shelter to sheep, so I see it as a fair name. Dad is named 'Pasture', which is what the sheep live off of, also important, no?



OK, I see the connection, guess my thought processes don't go out on a limb.


----------



## secuono

Greenie


----------



## secuono

They all do, lol. But my net is super slow.


----------



## luvmypets

secuono said:


> Yes, 4 available.
> Someone should be coming down from PA to pick out a girl on Sunday though.


I knoow, but my dad would never agree


----------



## Bruce

Keep her out in the barn, he'll never notice one more hairy creature out there, right?


----------



## animalmom

Oh you demon woman!  You HAD to show spotted bellies didn't you.  I am such a sucker for spotted bellies.

Very glad to hear that the darling pups are going to good homes.


----------



## Bruce

Yes @animalmom, good homes, but after the one is selected this weekend, there will still be 3 for you to choose from


----------



## secuono

_Ugh, you guys, I need more help...._

_I was giving out hay when it hit me, if I kept the male pup, I would have trouble keeping him away from his mother during her secret heats! =0 And then I also would have to find a way to get him to the vet once he is mature. _

_So, wouldn't it be easiest and best to keep a female instead??_

_Green has good barking qualities, but I'm sure she will grow up to be needy and overly friendly like her momma. _

_Yellow is like the male pup, backs up the others and not too needy._

_Orange greets people, but seems to be a bit dominant or maybe gets annoyed easily, idk._

_Tiny does her own thing, doesn't easily come when people stop by to see the pups and says her hellos and then off she goes. Haven't seen much of barking from her._

_The male pup would find a home quickly, people are always asking if any males are left. _

_I'm leaning towards Tiny. _


_What would you do??_


----------



## Bruce

But you know no one likes the female dogs, said so yourself! Why would YOU want one, too costly to spay don't you know? 

Just messing with you 

If you keep a female, wouldn't you have the same problem with the father?  Oh wait, you are getting him neutered, nevermind that.

OK, so the parents - do you have a watcher and a patroller? If not, which of the girls would fill the vacancy? And if yes, would it be best to keep one that is the same type as her mother so if one of them is pregnant in the future, the other will still be doing the job?

Questions based on NO personal knowledge of LGDs, just know @Southern by choice has said it is good to have one of each and extrapolating about the possibility of future pregnancies


----------



## luvmypets

Question, totally hypothetical, how much are the pups?


----------



## secuono

luvmypets said:


> Question, totally hypothetical, how much are the pups?


400


----------



## secuono

Bruce said:


> But you know no one likes the female dogs, said so yourself! Why would YOU want one, too costly to spay don't you know?
> 
> Just messing with you
> 
> If you keep a female, wouldn't you have the same problem with the father?  Oh wait, you are getting him neutered, nevermind that.
> 
> OK, so the parents - do you have a watcher and a patroller? If not, which of the girls would fill the vacancy? And if yes, would it be best to keep one that is the same type as her mother so if one of them is pregnant in the future, the other will still be doing the job?
> 
> Questions based on NO personal knowledge of LGDs, just know @Southern by choice has said it is good to have one of each and extrapolating about the possibility of future pregnancies



They all do a ton of laying around sleeping. If they sense something, then they move/bark. Male marks regularly, if there is something that recently got too close, they will patrol and watch for a day or so. They don't escape and I have a feeling that is because they have little interest in patrolling/controlling the area outside the fence, you don't leave the farm if you don't patrol. IDK, that may be flawed.


----------



## luvmypets

secuono said:


> 400


That is reasonable compared to other pups in my area... I sent a link about LGD dogs to my dad, hopefully he will see why they are a necessity. We have never had problems with predators attacking our sheep or alpacas, but I know that all it takes is one hungry bear or coyote to come through.


----------



## Southern by choice

secuono said:


> They all do a ton of laying around sleeping. If they sense something, then they move/bark. Male marks regularly, if there is something that recently got too close, they will patrol and watch for a day or so. They don't escape and I have a feeling that is because they have little interest in patrolling/controlling the area outside the fence, you don't leave the farm if you don't patrol. IDK, that may be flawed.



Right now they are a pack and young and they know it. Young pups know to stay in familiar areas because they know they cannot take anything on .


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> That is reasonable compared to other pups in my area... I sent a link about LGD dogs to my dad, hopefully he will see why they are a necessity. We have never had problems with predators attacking our sheep or alpacas, but I know that all it takes is one hungry bear or coyote to come through.



Or have someone "humanely" rehome a @#$% raccoon to your property, then you lose chickens to it. If I had a trained LGD 4 months ago, I would still have my 2 Cubalayas.

I also think the price is reasonable. You should see what people are asking in the newspaper for pet breed dogs up here. It is ridiculous. Timing for a pup just isn't right for a number of BYHers.


----------



## secuono

Southern by choice said:


> Right now they are a pack and young and they know it. Young pups know to stay in familiar areas because they know they cannot take anything on .



That was for the parents, but the sleeping includes pups. Pups sleep, play and poop, occasionally barking if something spooks them, like dad being too hyper or me dumping tposts w/o them knowing it's me.


----------



## Latestarter

I've really been trying to control my impulsiveness but were it me, I would have wanted Aruu first, and I'm pretty sure based on pictures & what  you've posted regarding behavior, I'd choose Yellow next. Several reasons, backing up the adults when they alert to something, size, badger markings, female. From the pictures you've posted, she's been one of the pups that always seems to be watching where ever the nearest parent is looking. She also seems to be a little independent in that she isn't always "with the pup group" which to me indicates that she's off on her own someplace else. I'm really truly sadly not prepared for another pup right this moment,  otherwise I'd be PMing you to make arrangements to visit when I head to NC.


----------



## secuono

Latestarter said:


> I've really been trying to control my impulsiveness but were it me, I would have wanted Aruu first, and I'm pretty sure based on pictures & what  you've posted regarding behavior, I'd choose Yellow next. Several reasons, backing up the adults when they alert to something, size, badger markings, female. From the pictures you've posted, she's been one of the pups that always seems to be watching where ever the nearest parent is looking. She also seems to be a little independent in that she isn't always "with the pup group" which to me indicates that she's off on her own someplace else. I'm really truly sadly not prepared for another pup right this moment,  otherwise I'd be PMing you to make arrangements to visit when I head to NC.




Yes, Aruu was the best pup, of the whole litter! 

I've been looking over all my videos and pictures, trying to see who is the best. Hard to choose without feelings clouding things, love them all too much.

But it looks like you're right. Banana has been a good candidate, I just failed to see it. =/



DH and I went out last night to play with the pups and talk about who would be best to keep. 

Now waiting on someone to show to choose between the male pup, and the 3 girls, Orange, LightBlue & Green.

We are keeping the yellow banana. 





 

 




Also got a name for her.
Rzeka.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congratulations!  I bet she'll be awesome!


----------



## secuono

DarkBlue is off to PA!

3 girls left.


----------



## Bruce

secuono said:


> We are keeping the yellow banana.
> 
> Also got a name for her.
> Rzeka.



Boy is she a big 10 week old puppy!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Hope she likes water with that name!


----------



## Latestarter

Ummm slightly/totally confused... The picture of the one you say is banana and that you're keeping isn't the one I was referring to as "yellow"... But now when I go back and look it appears I was actually mixing up yellow and green... I can't believe I got them all mixed up  Matters not! Glad you took pause and sat back to evaluate which one would be the best for you and came to a decision! They're all beautiful pups. So much better if they're functional as well.


----------



## Bruce

"IF" they are functional? Geez @Latestarter FUNCTIONAL is the important part. Beauty is secondary.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## luvmypets

Man they are so cute.. Too bad my dad already said no


----------



## Latestarter

Your dad is such a meanie! (just kidding of course, he's awesome and you're very lucky!)



Bruce said:


> "IF" they are functional? Geez @Latestarter FUNCTIONAL is the important part. Beauty is secondary.



Well, in fact, yeah... Obviously it's best if you can have both, but beauty isn't going to keep the livestock safe... If you want/need an LGD, it has to be a "functioning" LGD.   Several wise LGD folks have repeatedly stated... don't buy an LGD based on looks... buy it based on function. They sure are (all) very beautiful pups though, so how can you go wrong?


----------



## secuono

Rzeka has developed a grey spot on her muzzle!  =0
So the all white fluffs may not stay all white....


----------



## secuono

Have more to post after my ride.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## Southern by choice

Awww, they are growing up! How sweet! I hope they start getting their winter coats! They're gonna need that fluff soon!


----------



## secuono

2 pups left to find new farms.


----------



## TAH

Hope it wworks out well for them


----------



## secuono

Greenie Weenie went home today!  
Woke up late today because of all the noise from crazy wind keeping me up, and found a message that said someone wanted to come get Greenie today after all! 
Orange tried hard to convince them to choose her instead, but no go. 

LightBlue is doing well, has a large, raised chicken coop as a fancy doghouse now!


----------



## Bruce

1 to go!


----------



## Latestarter

I have a really good feeling about greenie


----------



## secuono

Orange got her collar chewed off, I fix it and it's missing the next day. So, she's now the one w/o a collar dent in her fur.


----------



## Bowman85

Where are these pups located?


----------



## secuono

Bowman85 said:


> Where are these pups located?



Virginia.


----------



## Bowman85

Poo okay. Much to far for us to travel..


----------



## secuono




----------



## Bruce

Bowman85 said:


> Poo okay. Much too far for us to travel..


People ship puppies  Ask @Southern by choice and @babsbag 

Where are you located? You can put that in your profile and it will show up with your avatar.


----------



## Latestarter

Some folks drive 1400 miles one way, and back... over a long weekend... All a matter of how bad you "want" it


----------



## Bruce

Not that @Latestarter would know about that personally. Oh wait, he does


----------



## secuono

Yeah, this year, a lady came down from Maine to get her pup and last year, a man came down from Maine to get an ewe lamb. Had people come from next door states as well for lambs or pups. I've traveled 7hrs one way for my critters. 

I am having a ram lamb shipped in, if born, in 2017 from Kentucky.


----------



## babsbag

I have shipped three puppies from CA to NC. It costs around $300 not counting the crate. Takes a lot of attention to detail to get them ready but it can certainly be done.


----------



## secuono

Sorry, by my "shipped" I mean 18 wheeler transport of mixed stock. He lives in my state and posts regularly on FB of his trips. So feels very safe.


----------



## babsbag

I had an LGD puppy "shipped" from one end of CA to the other. The buyer posted on BYC that she was looking for puppy transport and someone replied. I met him at Starbucks and puppy went for a ride. It was great.


----------



## Bruce

Puppy express!!! You never know when you might be able to set up a transport "brigade".

Geez @babsbag one would think you didn't like puppies, you keep sending them all the way to NC so they can't find their way home.


----------



## Bowman85

Well we could drive to get any animal. The thing is we have three kids, two are under five. And our one year old barely makes it a couple hours before he is done being in the car. And I'm not sure where our nearest airport is.


----------



## Bowman85

I've been looking for lgd for about two months. I really like the antoalian Shepard. But all the ones I've found aren't having any new litters.


----------



## Bruce

Bowman85 said:


> Well we could drive to get any animal. The thing is we have three kids, two are under five. And our one year old barely makes it a couple hours before he is done being in the car. And I'm not sure where our nearest airport is.



I hear that on the little kids and a car trip. Once took the girls (2 & 4 at the time I think) on a trip that we expected would take 6 hours including breakfast stop. Got them in the car at 5 AM so they would sleep the first 2 hours. BIG MISTAKE: Stopped 1/2 hour from destination at a BK with a play place. Could NOT get them out of there and back into the car. I swear the 1/2 lunch took 2 hours.

So .... What WE Kemosabe? One of you stays home with the kids, the other goes to pick up the pup!  And no I don't get a commission 

BTW, Where is "Here"? The sister of a guy I used to work with breeds Anatolians in (I THINK) Tennessee. I would have to ask if they are a working farm with working LGDs though.


----------



## Bowman85

Bruce we are in Texas. Closer to the new Mexico border by Jal.


----------



## samssimonsays

I shipped a pup from Duluth Minnesota to Charleston SC for just over $300 via delta. They did a great job and I only had to drive 1.5 hours to our smaller airport. Just need to verify something can get to that air port. I would have shipped one of these pups in a HEARTBEAT but we are not set up or ready for one in any way yet.


----------



## secuono

There are some nice Komodor/GP pups in San Leon Texas on FB for only $200.  They are willing to drive 100 miles to meet.
*drool*
They are super cute!


----------



## samssimonsays

secuono said:


> There are some nice Komodor/GP pups in San Leon Texas on FB for only $200.  They are willing to drive 100 miles to meet.
> *drool*
> They are super cute!


Oh man! I would love that mix!


----------



## Bowman85

secuono said:


> There are some nice Komodor/GP pups in San Leon Texas on FB for only $200.  They are willing to drive 100 miles to meet.
> *drool*
> They are super cute!


Do you have a website or info


----------



## secuono

samssimonsays said:


> Oh man! I would love that mix!


So would I!


----------



## Bruce

That is just a bit closer to @Bowman85 !


----------



## secuono

Bowman85 said:


> Do you have a website or info


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh so cool - those are sooo cute!  Hmmmmm??????    Wonder how that cross would be with... NOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Just curious… do any of y'all have personal experience with the Komondor breed?


----------



## Bruce

Still a long drive @Bowman85 but geez what a good price on pups from a working line!


----------



## Bowman85

It's only an 8 he drive lol but would the puppies need cuts to keep them from curling Hair or would it be best to let it grow out. And has anyone had experience with this breed of dog?


----------



## Bowman85

And would it be best to wait till I have the goats. Or would it be okay with our lamb till end of January


----------



## NH homesteader

I thought they were a really tough breed but I've been wrong before! 

@Southern by choice do you know this breed?


----------



## Bowman85

I know this sounds weird. We don't have Facebook. Could you get a contact number for me. Please


----------



## NH homesteader

Lol neither do I.  You're not the only weird ones!


----------



## Southern by choice

NH homesteader said:


> I thought they were a really tough breed but I've been wrong before!
> 
> @Southern by choice do you know this breed?



Yes. The majority of Komondoroks (commonly called Komondors) are given up and rehomed. I have written many post about these dogs. 

Over the years breeders have improved on temperament but you better hope they know what they are doing. Primitive dogs and definitely not anything I would recommend if a person has no experience with LGD's. IF the breeder is knowledgeable and is capable of evaluating then maybe. 
IMO I look at methods used for training on the adult dogs and how the pups are brought up. I also look at what the breeder recommends for training the dogs.


----------



## Bruce

Facebook, face plant, what ???? 

We aren't twits either. Wife has a Twitter account to follow some specific figure skaters. She has never posted a thing.


----------



## Bowman85

Okay. So no go on the komondors breed. Thanks for the honest opinion.  We want a lgd that we can learn with lol. We are researching as much as we can before hand.


----------



## Latestarter

IMHO, being in the heat of TX and being inexperienced, the Anatolian Shepard seems like it would be about an ideal choice. Short haired, normally don't wander far, learn very fast, good size to be able to tackle larger predators (Still better as a male/female team), great temperament and personality... Just my thoughts...


----------



## Southern by choice

Latestarter said:


> IMHO, being in the heat of TX and being inexperienced, the Anatolian Shepard seems like it would be about an ideal choice. Short haired, normally don't wander far, learn very fast, good size to be able to tackle larger predators (Still better as a male/female team), great temperament and personality... Just my thoughts...


Or Toli/Pyr... allour Toli Pyrs have more Toli coats.... but some it is opposite and have more pyr coats. PB Toli's do have massively thick coats just not long. The shorter coats are great for not having to dematt and pull out burs and things but both breeds have their positives and negatives.


----------



## Bowman85

I use to be a dog grooming. So the fur isn't a problem. But honestly I would prefer a short haired dog. And when you say team, would it be best to get siblings or male and female from separate lines. I'm sorry for so many questions.


----------



## Latestarter

It's not so much a "grooming" issue as it is a health of the animal issue... it gets a bit warm down here and heavy coats (common on Pyrs) make for very long summers for the dog. My Pyr/Toli cross (my avatar) has the long neck fur/hair of the Pyr, but the overall build and shorter coat of the Toli. And boy can I tell you, he sheds! Don't be sorry for asking questions! Better to learn in advance and save yourself (and potentially the animals) from issues down the road.

I don't believe (never have) in getting my dogs "fixed" (NOT a buyer of the "spay/neuter everything" line of thought). So, if getting a male female pair, you have to be aware of heat cycles to prevent unwanted mating. I'm a LGD newbie and have only had Mel (my avatar) for ~2 years. I got him from @Southern by choice who is our resident LGD guru  

From what I've learned and from my understanding, male/female pairs seem to work best... so if there's some chance you might like to breed later down the road, siblings won't work. Male/male pairing can work or might not depending on dominance issues... female/female pairing can cause the greatest issues, seem to have the highest rate of failure. 

The most important aspect of the pairing seems to be the way the LGD does their job... There are patrollers, and there are watchers. The patroller seems to do just that. They go out and patrol the perimeter to mark territory and head off threats. The watcher tends to stay with the herd and keep anything from getting in close. Of course if the patroller gets into it with something and needs help, you'd hope the other would come to help out once the animals they are protecting are in a safe place. Hopefully you'd be there to help out once they alert you to there being an issue. They have a pretty loud bark... and it carries. This can be an issue if you have city type neighbors... It's not really a good thing to have 2 patrollers paired off as who would be watching the animals? Also, two watchers aren't ideal as any threat would be right up in with the herd before the LGDs would get involved.

I'm sure if I'm missing something there or have it "not quite right" or incomplete, Southern will jump in here and correct me


----------



## Bowman85

We have a 9 year old border collies with long hair. And every summer we trim her hair because she gets hot and her fur gets stickers and twigs tangled in her fur if I let it grow long.


----------



## secuono

Yeah, I'll ask for contact info.


----------



## secuono

Bowman85 said:


> I know this sounds weird. We don't have Facebook. Could you get a contact number for me. Please



@Bowman85 I sent you a PM with her email.


----------



## secuono

I think I need to reconsider who I'm keeping. I find Orange with the sheep a lot, not annoying me to get loved on and not following me around. Kinda makes her the better dog....

Orange was laying down with them.







Yellow following me while I clean up the mess they like to make. 





Yellow watching the horses, but still following me.





Orange came by for a little bit, but started making her way back to the sheep.


----------



## Bruce

Orange sure does seem to be the more natural LGD. Maybe Yellow would make a better farm/LGD for someone.


----------



## babsbag

Bowman85 said:


> We have a 9 year old border collies with long hair. And every summer we trim her hair because she gets hot and her fur gets stickers and twigs tangled in her fur if I let it grow long.



I know someone that trims her Pyrs coat every spring and then it is long again for the winter. I have mixed feelings on that as I have been told that the coat actually insulates them in the summer as well.   I have both a short haired and a long haired LGD and it gets PLENTY hot here, but no humidity. I prefer the short hair as it makes me cooler looking at her.


----------



## Bruce

The people that gave us the 2 alpacas have a GP, NOT trained as an LGD. The man insists on getting him shaved every spring even though it is inadvisable based on what I have read. The lady can't convince him otherwise.


----------



## secuono

I spend all spring carefully brushing out the undercoat. Female lays down for her sessions, male tends to flop arround impatiently, but his coat comes out easier. It's crazy just how much fur they have! They get visually tired and too hot if all that fluff doesn't come out.
I can't stand it when people don't brush them and say mats are supposed to happen....   


Since there's no interest in the last pup, I can take my time figuring out who is the better guard.


----------



## Bruce

Maybe that is why Paul gets Aslan shaved, he doesn't want to deal with all that hair!


----------



## samssimonsays

Have you thought about keeping both girls?


----------



## secuono

Yup, Orange is a sheepdog, lol.





Marley is bossy.


----------



## secuono

Yellow


 

 




Orange watching grumpy Marley.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Looks like the final pup may have a home lined up.


----------



## Bruce

Which one are you keeping? And did you let the people taking the other decide which they wanted or did you just tell them which was available?


----------



## Hens and Roos

that's great!


----------



## secuono

Bruce said:


> Which one are you keeping? And did you let the people taking the other decide which they wanted or did you just tell them which was available?



I'm keeping Orange, I need one that is with the sheep moreso than anywhere else. If they would stay small, I'd keep both, lol.


----------



## TAH




----------



## secuono

Last pup should be picked up today.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## secuono

They lost their collars days ago, besides their personality differences, one has double dewclaws on the rears and the other only has one set on the rears. I believe all other pups had doubles. 

Here are some pics on 4 pups at their new homes. You might be able to recognize some of them...and maybe a wether or two. 




 

 

 

 

 
Hopefully the owners don't mind me sharing/gloating through the pics.


----------



## TAH




----------



## Bruce

They all look like they are happy and have nice homes


----------



## secuono

Okay, she went off to her new home earlier today.

So any new updates on the pup that's staying will be found randomly in other threads, like if I post about the new horse and she is in the picture or in the 2017 lambing thread mixed in with all the sheep.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Thanks so much for sharing these wonderful pups with us!  It has been great seeing them grow up.


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats to a happy ending to this portion of the tale.


----------



## Bruce

You sure it isn't the tail end of the tale?


----------



## secuono

Oops, thought a 'closing pic' would be nice.


----------



## TAH

Cute! The whole dog .


----------



## secuono

Both brothers doing awesome!


----------



## TAH

Aww!
Look at those little/big fluff of balls ! 

So glad they all found good homes!


----------



## Bruce

Wow have they grown!


----------



## secuono

They are all a year old now and the ones I've heard from are doing great!



A blog including four of my sheep & two of my dogs. All doing great at their farm.
https://www.tengoodsheep.com/single-post/2017/09/02/Big-storms-and-little-goats


----------



## secuono

And the little girl I kept. Her momma is so happy to have her, still babies her like crazy.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

And here is sensitive purple collar male, Gus. He's grown into a beautiful dog as well and doing well on his goat and chicken farm.


----------



## Bruce

Gee, do they really guard their goats by LAYING on them?


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Yup, I mean who or what is going to mess with the goat that is being used as the LGD's pillow?


----------



## goatgurl

they have grown into beautiful animals that are doing their job, love it.


----------



## Nifty

secuono said:


> And here is sensitive purple collar male, Gus. He's grown into a beautiful dog as well and doing well on his goat and chicken farm.
> View attachment 38238 View attachment 38239 View attachment 38240



I know these are old pics, but I just saw them and love them!


----------



## secuono

A few more updated pics.

Aruu-


I'll have to check white white girl this is-



The brothers-


----------



## secuono

Purple collar-


----------



## Bruce

The dogs look great!


----------

